# Sexuelle Belästigung in der Virtual Reality: Frauen bestürzt über Grapsch-Vorfälle



## Peter Bathge (29. Oktober 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sexuelle Belästigung in der Virtual Reality: Frauen bestürzt über Grapsch-Vorfälle* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sexuelle Belästigung in der Virtual Reality: Frauen bestürzt über Grapsch-Vorfälle


----------



## Theojin (29. Oktober 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach ist sowas, wenn auch keine körperliche, so doch eine seelische Grausamkeit. Es ist ja nicht so, als würde das Gehirn in der VR ausgeschaltet werden, wenn man drinnen sexuell belästigt wird, nimmt man das eben auch in die reale Welt mit.
Und die Hemmschwelle in der VR dürfte wohl noch wesentlich niedriger sein.

Das war früher in den diversen Voicechats ja auch nicht anders, beispielsweise wenn es um Zufallsgruppen in MMOs ging, und man sich per Voicechat verständigt hat. Kaum war eine Frau anwesend, hat bei einigen gleich der südliche Denkapparat übernommen.

Finde ich persönlich schon reichlich traurig. Wer virtuell was angrabbeln will, soll sich einfach einen virtuellen (Mitmach)porno besorgen.

Auch wenn das Thema irgendwie noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt, aber so wie es im Newstext beschrieben würde, wären meiner Meinung auch dort Strafmaßnahmen seitens des Gesetzgebers durchaus angebracht.


----------



## SpieleKing (29. Oktober 2016)

Ganz ehrlich, langsam wird es lächerlich, was ist nur aus dieser Gesellschaft geworden? Wie soll man eine Videospiel Figur, sexuell belästigen? Es ist nicht real, nichts davon und ich wüsste kein Spiel, in dem man wirkliche bewegungen bzw. Handlungen vollziehen könnte, die nur ansatzweise einer Vergewaltigung oder belästigung nahe kommen. So wie es hier beschrieben wurde, ist es eine reine Interpretation des vermeintlichen Opfers, die meiner Meinung nicht für voll genommen werden kann. Wo soll das ende, werden Spieler in der Zukunft als Mörder bezeichnet, nur weil sie in Battlefiel und co. andere virtuelle Spieler erschossen haben?  Oder ist einer, der einem im WoW hinterher läuft und einem nervt ein Stalker? Ist doch absurt. Ich habe und würde in echt nie eine Frau, auf ihrgent eine Art belästigen und würde ihr  jederzeit helfe, wenn sie diesbezüglich Opfer wird. Aber das hier ist einfach nur absurd und so langsam sollte man mal Grenze auch den Frauen aufzeigen, welche das Wort sexuelle Belästigung und Vergewaltigung zu voreilig benutzen. Dafür gibt es leider zuviele Frauen in der realen Welt, denen das wiederfahren ist. In diesem sinne, schönes We an alle


----------



## Seegurkensalat (29. Oktober 2016)

Altes Problem im neuen Gewand. Belästigungen in Spielen gibt es doch schon so lange es Online Spiele gibt. Bei WOW wurden teilweise auch Frauen per Reinstellen + /kiss /dance "drangsaliert". PM oder TS Terror sowieso und so ziemlich jeder Spieler weiß in allen Einzelheiten, was das unterlegene Gegegnüber so alles mit seiner Mutter oder ihm selber anzustellen gedenkt.

Ich beziehe mich mit folgender Aussage nur auf den Vorgang des virtuellen Berührens der Avatare, nicht auf Belästigung mit Worten: 

Hierbei von sexueller Belästigung, Gegrapsche oder der Forderung nach Strafverfolgung zu reden, halte ich für maßlos überzogen. Das ist alles virtuell, ein 12-jähriger Australier kann von seinem Schreibtisch aus keine 50-jährige Amerikanerin begrapschen. Griefplay von mir aus ja, aber alles andere ist lächerlich.


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2016)

Theojin schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist sowas, wenn auch keine körperliche, so doch eine seelische Grausamkeit...
> 
> Auch wenn das Thema irgendwie noch in den Kinderschuhen steckt, aber so wie es im Newstext beschrieben würde, wären meiner Meinung auch dort Strafmaßnahmen seitens des Gesetzgebers durchaus angebracht.


Aber:
- Wenn jemand deinen Avatar vergewaltigt, spürst du ja nichts in der Realität. Du siehst das nur in der VR. Deine körperliche Unversehrtheit wird nicht angetastet.
Natürlich haben Opfer realer Vergewaltigungen damit ein Problem - aber das haben Opfer diverser anderer Gewalttaten in entsprechenden Spielszenen ebenso - VR hin oder her. 
- Reden wir von diesem Spiel? Wo sind da "Brüste" und wie zielt man in den Schritt, wenn da gar nix dargestellt wird?
- VR hat bei einer virtuellen "Vergewaltigung" einen entscheidenden Vorteil: Gefällt dir nicht, was du siehst, kannst du jederzeit das Spiel beenden, das VR Headset absetzen und stattdessen was anderes machen. 
Bei einer realen Vergewaltigung  hingegen ist man schlimmstenfalls dem Täter hilflos ausgeliefert und muß um sein Leben bangen (was in der VR gar nicht möglich ist).

Meines Erachtens ein Fall für GMs, nicht für Gerichte.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2016)

Manche sollten vielleicht langsam mal zwischen VR und Realität unterscheiden. Obwohl ich das Verhalten im VR auch nicht gutheißen will. Es sind so oder so Spasten und Idioten. Genauso wie das Teebagging bei MP-Shootern u.ä. Zelebriert von Idioten. Nicht mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> - Reden wir von diesem Spiel? Wo sind da "Brüste" und wie zielt man in den Schritt, wenn da gar nix dargestellt wird?



Video 1 sieht aus wie ein massiver Grafikbug.


----------



## WeeFilly (29. Oktober 2016)

Wo ist denn das Problem? Dass das Internet voll von Idioten ist, ist ja nichts neues.

Und wenn man in einem Onlinespiel es nicht schafft, einen Unterschied zwischen sich und seinem Avatar zu erkennen, hat man eh ein viel größeres Problem.
Man muss ja zu immerhin einem Minimum an Rollenspiel fähig sein, darin liegt ja auch ein großer Teil des Spaßes (und mit Rollenspiel meine ich jetzt nicht, irgendwo stundenlang in Goldshire herumzusitzen und nur in Emotes zu kommunizieren...  )


----------



## Clover81 (29. Oktober 2016)

Die meisten von uns würden einfach das Spiel beenden und ihn melden. Aber die Frau in diesem Artikel ist bereits von realen Erlebnissen traumatisiert. Für sie frischt dieses symbolische, virtuelle Begrapschen die Erinnerungen und damit auch das Trauma auf. Das sollte man nicht unterschätzen.

Es ist übrigens nicht die Imitation einer belästigenden Berührung, die verletzt, sondern der Gedanke, der dahinter steckt. "Ich kann alles mit dir machen, und du kannst nichts dagegen tun. Ich kann dein Recht auf Selbstbestimmung untergraben, und du kannst nichts dagegen tun." Das auch das, was uns Frauen auch bei realen Taten dieser Art am meisten zu schaffen macht. Nicht die Tat, nicht die Schmerzen, sondern das Gefühl, vom anderen als Sache gesehen und behandelt zu werden, und dem hilflos ausgeliefert zu sein. Die wenigsten Männer erleben je so ein Gefühl der absoluten Hilflosigkeit, des vollkommen Ausgeliefertseins. Die Frau wird quasi auf grausamste Weise entmenschlicht, zum Eigentum eines anderen degradiert. Die ultimative Demütigung.

Das wird in uns von Vorfällen ausgelöst, zu denen viel zu viele Männer nur sagen, wir sollten uns nicht so anstellen.


----------



## kingcoolstar (29. Oktober 2016)

Warum spielt man auch ein Spiel, wo man Virtuell Brüste begrapschen kann?


----------



## WeeFilly (29. Oktober 2016)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Warum spielt man auch ein Spiel, wo man Virtuell Brüste begrapschen kann?



Vielleicht sollte es besser heißen: "Warum spielt man als Frau auch ein Spiel, wo man virtuell Brüste begrapschen kann?" 


Und ja, auch schwarzer Humor ist Humor.


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2016)

Clover81 schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens nicht die Imitation einer belästigenden Berührung, die verletzt, sondern der Gedanke, der dahinter steckt. "Ich kann alles mit dir machen, und du kannst nichts dagegen tun. Ich kann dein Recht auf Selbstbestimmung untergraben, und du kannst nichts dagegen tun." Das auch das, was uns Frauen auch bei realen Taten dieser Art am meisten zu schaffen macht. Nicht die Tat, nicht die Schmerzen, sondern das Gefühl, vom anderen als Sache gesehen und behandelt zu werden, und dem hilflos ausgeliefert zu sein.


Ja, aber genau das ist doch durch VR gar nicht möglich, denn du kannst ja jederzeit das Spiel beenden, das VR Headset absetzen und schon kann der Täter eben nicht mehr "alles mit dem Opfer machen". Und durch entsprechende Meldung an Support/GMs übt man in diesem Fall seine Selbstbestimmung aus.


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2016)

kingcoolstar schrieb:


> Warum spielt man auch ein Spiel, wo man Virtuell Brüste begrapschen kann?


Warum spielt man ein Spiel, in dem man virtuell auf offener Straße einen Blowjob bekommen kann?

.
.
.​
Die Rede ist von _World of Warcraft_, wo man durch einen sitzenden und einen stehenden Char eben solches vortäuschen kann - das ist allerdings von den Machern genausowenig vorgesehen wie in diesem Spiel das "Brüste begrapschen".


----------



## Loosa (29. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Manche sollten vielleicht langsam mal zwischen VR und Realität unterscheiden.



Durch die erhöhte Immersion fällt das auch schwerer. Wie meinte jemand bei der Rezension eines RPG? "Wenn man von einem Pfeil getroffen wird, an sich herunterschaut und den Pfeil aus seiner Brust ragen sieht will man NICHT MEHR von einem Pfeil getroffen werden". Oder so in etwa.

Bei WoW oder was auch immer ist es wurst, was auf die Spielfigur einprasselt. Aber in first person VR hat man ein _sehr viel_ stärkeres Körpergefühl. Virtuelles Begrabschen kann man natürlich nicht mit realem Missbrauch gleichsetzen. Aber es ist _deutlich_ intensiver als irgendein blödes Emote. Kein Fall für die Justiz, aber ich find´s gut wie die Entwickler darauf reagieren. Die Idee mit dem Schutzschild ist super! Aber es kann nur reagiert werden wenn man von solchen Vorfällen hört. Darum sollte man das auch offen ansprechen.

Aber die Twitter-Bluthunde mussten ja wieder ein Fressen finden.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2016)

Keine Frage. Ich finde so ein Verhalten auch vollkomen daneben, krank und irre (diskussionslos). So etwas sollte gemeldet und die Typen gesperrt werden. Auf Dauer. Aber: Wenn es einem zu viel wird kann man im VR den Stecker ziehen. Im Real Life sieht die Sache ganz anders aus. Da ist man dem schutzlos ausgeliefert bis der andere abläßt oder ein Außenstehender zu Hilfe kommt. Das meinte ich eigentlich damit. Soweit zumindestens meine Denkweise bis jetzt.

Aber Clover hat mir die Augen geöffnet: Für Betroffene die so etwas vorher in Real bereits erlebt haben hat Clover vollkommen Recht. Für die ist das ein erneutes Erleben (wenn auch nur virtuell). Aber es kann da durchaus zu einer erneuten Psychose kommen.  Da muß ich ihr diskussionslos Recht geben. Das hatte ich bei der Betrachtung nicht auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Loosa (29. Oktober 2016)

Clover81 schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens nicht die Imitation einer belästigenden Berührung, die verletzt, sondern der Gedanke, der dahinter steckt. "Ich kann alles mit dir machen, und du kannst nichts dagegen tun. Ich kann dein Recht auf Selbstbestimmung untergraben, und du kannst nichts dagegen tun." Das auch das, was uns Frauen auch bei realen Taten dieser Art am meisten zu schaffen macht. Nicht die Tat, nicht die Schmerzen, sondern das Gefühl, vom anderen als Sache gesehen und behandelt zu werden, und dem hilflos ausgeliefert zu sein. Die wenigsten Männer erleben je so ein Gefühl der absoluten Hilflosigkeit, des vollkommen Ausgeliefertseins. Die Frau wird quasi auf grausamste Weise entmenschlicht, zum Eigentum eines anderen degradiert. Die ultimative Demütigung.



Eine sehr deutliche, bildliche und ungemein eingängige Beschreibung. Danke dafür.
Als Mann übersieht man diese Aspekte leicht. Bekommt ja nichtmal mit wie alltäglich "Grabschen" bei Frauen ist.


----------



## hobbia (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann mit diesen politisch korrekten Doppelstandards nichts anfangen. In virtuellen Welten wird gemordet, geplündert und schlimmeres. Aber bestimmte Dinge, wie "Hatespeech" oder vermeintlich sexuelle Belästigung, werden medial gehypt. (siehe Zeit-Online ect.) Virtuelle Videospiele sind doch immer auch Rollenwechsel, in denen man Dinge tut, die man in der Realität eben gerade nicht tut, die dort sogar illegal sind.  Macht das nicht einen Teil des Reizes, virtueller Welten aus? Klar, in VR ist das alles noch realer und es werden sich Communities bilden, wo es "wild" zugehen wird, aber auch "savespaces" werden entstehen, wo es strenge Nettiquetten geben wird. Das wird sich finden. Aber diese Übertreibungen, in denen  virtuelle Grapscher kriminalisiert werden, erinnern mich an die z.T. hysterischen Debatten über Killerspiele, in denen einige Jounralisten nicht zwischen Realität und Virtualität unterscheiden konnte.
P.S.: Ich wurde in GTA Online und CO. auch schon "sexuell belästigt", wenn es mich nervt, dann wechsel ich den Server. Nicht vergessen, es ist alles nur virtuell.


----------



## hobbia (29. Oktober 2016)

@MichaelG
Und für jemanden, der eine Schießerei erlebt hat, für den kann es traumatisch sein ein Ballerspiel virtuell zu erleben. Nur können das die Mitspieler nicht wissen. Folgerichtig sollte so jemand solche virutellen Welten meiden, oder nicht? Für mich geht es hier um Medienkompetenz.


----------



## BubbaMarsch (29. Oktober 2016)

anstatt das mit der aura zu machen und trollen ne möglichkeit zu geben einem beim spielen richtig zu stören, kann man ja wie in jedem anderen spiel einfach die person auf ignor stellen dann höhrt man nix von der und kann auch nicht mehr mit ihr in einer lobby sein.
folglich gibt man an was der jenige gemacht hat und dann ist es problem der admins.
und @hobbia du vergleichst hier äpfel mit birnen.
wenn ich ein ballerspiel spiele dann weiß ich worauf ich mich einlassen und zwar das es ums töten geht.
wenn ich ein jump and run spiele weiß ich worums geht.
aber das spackos ankommen und einen belästigen hast du überall.
überall gibt es ja ne möglichkeit sie zu blockieren.


----------



## Schalkmund (29. Oktober 2016)

Tja dann brauchen wir wohl einen VR-Safe-Space


----------



## Orzhov (29. Oktober 2016)

Tja so wird VR bald wohl zur reinen Salamiparty.

Ich hoffe das diese Grauzone sinnvoll entfernt wird und die Leute die sich nicht beherrschen können mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen rechnen müssen.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2016)

hobbia schrieb:


> @MichaelG
> Und für jemanden, der eine Schießerei erlebt hat, für den kann es traumatisch sein ein Ballerspiel virtuell zu erleben. Nur können das die Mitspieler nicht wissen. Folgerichtig sollte so jemand solche virutellen Welten meiden, oder nicht? Für mich geht es hier um Medienkompetenz.



Wenn ich als Opfer einer Sexualstraftat ein Sexspiel spielen würde gäbe ich Dir Recht. Aber was zum Teufel hat ein Shooter der als solcher ausgewiesen ist und wo man als Kunde ausweichen kann mit einem Spiel zu tun wo andere Funktionen mißbräuchlich verwenden ?


----------



## belakor602 (29. Oktober 2016)

Clover81 schrieb:


> Die wenigsten Männer erleben je so ein Gefühl der absoluten Hilflosigkeit, des vollkommen Ausgeliefertseins. Die Frau wird quasi auf grausamste Weise entmenschlicht, zum Eigentum eines anderen degradiert. Die ultimative Demütigung.
> 
> Das wird in uns von Vorfällen ausgelöst, zu denen viel zu viele Männer nur sagen, wir sollten uns nicht so anstellen.



Da fragt man sich aber schon ein bisschen wieso. Das bisschen mehr an Muskelkraft allein kanns nicht sein. Aber vielleicht kann uns Männer (kaum) einer was anhaben weil wir so leben und denken als würde uns keiner was anhaben können. Ich bin nicht besonders sportlich oder durchtrainiert und rein physisch würds mich nicht wundern wenn mehr als die Hälfte aller Frauen stärker wären wie ich. Trotzdem, egal wo ich bin ich denke nie ich bin in Gefahr, unterlegen oder sonst was. Es ist schon ein großer Teil Einstellungssache. Wieviele der Vergewaltigungen sind wirklich gewaltsam? Ein kleiner Teil. Also wenn mich wer versuchen würde zu vergewaltigen krepier ich oder es krepiert der Angreifer. Ich will nicht den Frauen die Schuld zuschieben, auf keinen Fall. Aber ich glaube man hat ihnen so lange eingedroschen dass sie die Opfer und die Schwächeren sind, dass Sie das nun auch ausleben und glauben sie sind hilflos ausgeliefert wenn das nicht unbedingt stimmen muss.

P.s: Und nach nochmaligen durchlesen meines Texts hat man uns Männern so viel eingedroschen dass wir groß und stark und die Besten sind dass wir uns hoffnungslos überschätzen . Aber lieber überschätze ich mich als mich zu unterschätzen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Oktober 2016)

Clover81 schrieb:


> Die meisten von uns würden einfach das Spiel beenden und ihn melden. Aber die Frau in diesem Artikel ist bereits von realen Erlebnissen traumatisiert. Für sie frischt dieses symbolische, virtuelle Begrapschen die Erinnerungen und damit auch das Trauma auf. Das sollte man nicht unterschätzen.


So oder so, es kam niemand körperlich zu schaden. Aber hier hat wohl auch VR selbst die Wirkung dieser Tat noch verstärkt, aufgrund der Immersion, die dabei erzeugt wird. Und allein der Gedanke des Täters dahinter ist widerwärtig und verabscheuenswert. 



Clover81 schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens nicht die Imitation einer belästigenden Berührung, die verletzt, sondern der Gedanke, der dahinter steckt. "Ich kann alles mit dir machen, und du kannst nichts dagegen tun. Ich kann dein Recht auf Selbstbestimmung untergraben, und du kannst nichts dagegen tun." Das auch das, was uns Frauen auch bei realen Taten dieser Art am meisten zu schaffen macht. Nicht die Tat, nicht die Schmerzen, sondern das Gefühl, vom anderen als Sache gesehen und behandelt zu werden, und dem hilflos ausgeliefert zu sein. Die wenigsten Männer erleben je so ein Gefühl der absoluten Hilflosigkeit, des vollkommen Ausgeliefertseins. Die Frau wird quasi auf grausamste Weise entmenschlicht, zum Eigentum eines anderen degradiert. Die ultimative Demütigung.
> 
> Das wird in uns von Vorfällen ausgelöst, zu denen viel zu viele Männer nur sagen, wir sollten uns nicht so anstellen.


Ob die wenigstens Männer je so einem Gefühl ausgesetzt waren, will ich weder anzweifeln, noch bestätigen. Aber es ist ein Fakt, dass vergleichsweise viele Männer ebenfalls Opfer sexueller Gewalt werden. Das Problem dabei ist: Es wird nicht darüber geredet. Die Zahl der männlichen Opfer sexueller Gewalt ist mit Sicherheit daher größer, als du denkst. 

Und jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz...welcher Kerl redet schon gern darüber, dass er Opfer sexueller Gewalt geworden ist? Ich wage hier auch die Behauptung, dass diese Art der Gewalt für Männer emotional und seelisch ein noch viel heftigeres Erlebnis ist, als bei Frauen. Schlichtweg aus folgendem Grund: Männer werden noch immer innerhalb der Gesellschaft als das "starke Geschlecht" angesehen. Sie werden dazu erzogen, stark zu sein und daraus ergibt sich ein entsprechender "Stolz". Und genau darum reden die wenigsten Männer über sowas, wenn sie das Opfer waren. Und die blöde "Hab dich nicht so!"-Leier, die sich auch weibliche Opfer leider dauernd anhören müssen, hat bei Männern die selbe Wirkung.


----------



## Wamboland (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich muss auch sagen das ich es etwas übertrieben finde, aber gerade wenn jemand im RL schon damit Probleme hatte kann ich die Reaktion verstehen. Es ist daher denke ich gut wenn die Entwickler entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen ermöglichen. 

VR ist halt noch unerschlossen und solche Probleme werden mit der Zeit größtmöglichst verhindert werden (außer das Spiel will es so ^^).


----------



## Evolverx (29. Oktober 2016)

Je realistischer das erleben der virtuellen welten wird um so ernster müssen solche vorfälle genommen werden auch was Juristische folgen angeht. Dieser vorfall zeigt das die Technik so langsam an einem punkt ist das es gesetzlich keine große rolle mehr spielen sollte ob eine solche belästigung im virtuellen raum oder in einem Starbucks statfindet. Sexuelle Belästigung ist kein Kavaliersdelikt und das jemand der bereits früher ein opfer von so etwas war besonders empfindlich reagiert ist nur logisch.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich denke mal sexuelle Gewalt gegen Männer spielt nur im Knast eine Rolle oder als Kind bei Pädophilen. Ansonsten sind Männer diesbezüglich deutlichst weniger bis gar nicht gefährdet würde ich mal behaupten.


----------



## Anevay (29. Oktober 2016)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich muss auch sagen das ich es etwas übertrieben finde, aber gerade wenn jemand im RL schon damit Probleme hatte kann ich die Reaktion verstehen. Es ist daher denke ich gut wenn die Entwickler entsprechende Gegenmaßnahmen ermöglichen.
> 
> VR ist halt noch unerschlossen und solche Probleme werden mit der Zeit größtmöglichst verhindert werden (außer das Spiel will es so ^^).




Sorry, aber es ist doch total schnuppe, ob jemand im RL damit schon Probleme hatte oder nicht. So was geht gar nicht - nirgendwo. 
Sexuelle Belästigung fängt nicht erst mit anfassen an, das können auch schon Blicke oder explizite Kommentare sein. Dafür sollte es generell eine höhere Sensibilität geben, ob im RL oder Online. Wenn aber vor allem jemand ganz eindeutige Gesten macht, die eine sexuelle Handlung implizieren, dann finde ich nicht, dass man von einer übertriebenen Reaktion der betroffenen Person sprechen kann.


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2016)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Je realistischer das erleben der virtuellen welten wird um so ernster müssen solche vorfälle genommen werden auch was Juristische folgen angeht. Dieser vorfall zeigt das die Technik so langsam an einem punkt ist das es gesetzlich keine große rolle mehr spielen sollte ob eine solche belästigung im virtuellen raum oder in einem Starbucks statfindet.


Und den Unterschied, daß man in der Real World™ gezwungen werden kann, still zu halten und es über sich ergehen zu lassen und bei einem VR Fall das Headset einfach abnehmen kann und das Geschehen damit beendet ist, ignorieren wir jetzt einfach mal völlig...?

Nein, im Gegenteil: Die Unterschiede VR <> Real World™ sollten *gerade *auch gesetzlich klar und deutlich von einander getrennt werden.


----------



## Theojin (29. Oktober 2016)

Genau, die Frauen müssen einfach damit leben, wenn sie virtuell belästigt werden. Das nimmt man ja auch nicht mit in die reale Welt. Das versaut einem ja auch nicht das Spiel, vor allem, wenn man weiß, daß der Übeltäter ungeschoren davon kommt.

Aber anhand der Kommentare merkt man doch deutlich, daß sich die allerwenigsten in so ein Problem hinein versetzen können. Wir Männer sind da halt wesentlich weniger gefährdet ( wer wird auch schon ungefragt von Frauen am Gemächt angegrapscht? )

Als Frau einfach Headset absetzen, durchatmen und weiterzocken; das kann man zwar machen, aber soll sowas dann für Frauen, die sich auch virtuell als ebenjene outen, der normale Umgang damit sein?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Oktober 2016)

*Sexuelle Belästigung in der Virtual Reality: Frauen bestürzt über Grapsch-Vorfälle*



belakor602 schrieb:


> Wieviele der Vergewaltigungen sind wirklich gewaltsam? Ein kleiner Teil.



Das ist aber eine gewagte Aussage. 
Abgesehen davon, dass es allein dann schon mit körperlicher Gewalt einhergeht, wenn dich jemand gegen deinen Willen penetriert, spielt die psychische Gewalt, die den Opfern (egal ob männlich oder weiblich) angetan wird, eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle. 
Clover hatte das gut beschrieben.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Oktober 2016)

Auch wenn sich eine Frau nicht wehrt sondern resigniert ist es eine Vergewaltigung wenn es ohne deren Zustimmung geschieht. Einfach zu sagen "sie hätte sich ja wehren können" halte ich für grundlegend falsch.

Genauso ist eine Vergewaltigung in einer Beziehung eine solche, wenn die Frau nicht will. Das sollte man auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## Orzhov (29. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und den Unterschied, daß man in der Real World™ gezwungen werden kann, still zu halten und es über sich ergehen zu lassen und bei einem VR Fall das Headset einfach abnehmen kann und das Geschehen damit beendet ist, ignorieren wir jetzt einfach mal völlig...?
> 
> Nein, im Gegenteil: Die Unterschiede VR <> Real World™ sollten *gerade *auch gesetzlich klar und deutlich von einander getrennt werden.



Die Welt mag ja virtuell sein. Die ausgelösten Emotionen sind jedoch real.


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2016)

Theojin schrieb:


> Genau, die Frauen müssen einfach damit leben, wenn sie virtuell belästigt werden.


Sagt wer?

Es geht um die Abgrenzung zwischen irgendwas in der VR, wo man jederzeit raus kann(!) zu einer Belästigung/Vergewaltigung in der Real World™.



> Das versaut einem ja auch nicht das Spiel, vor allem, wenn man weiß, daß der Übeltäter ungeschoren davon kommt.


Das wiederum wäre, wie schon erwähnt, ein Fall für den GM/Support, der dann entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreift.



> Aber anhand der Kommentare merkt man doch deutlich, daß sich die allerwenigsten in so ein Problem hinein versetzen können.


... oder man merkt, daß einige das Problem zu einem riesigen Elefanten aufplustern, obwohl da nur ne kleine Mücke rumschwirrt.

Es ist ein Riesen Unterschied, ob mir jemand in der Realität irgendwo hin packt oder ab er in eíner VR Hand an meinen Avatar legt. Denn damit berührt er mich nicht tatsächlich. Er kann mir keinen Knebel in den Mund stopfen, mich nicht daran hindern, daß ich währenddessen die Polizei anrufe oder telefonisch eine Pizza bestelle und mir erst recht nicht in der Real World™ die Hand in die Hose stecken oder sonstiges.



> Als Frau einfach Headset absetzen, durchatmen und weiterzocken; das kann man zwar machen, aber soll sowas dann für Frauen, die sich auch virtuell als ebenjene outen, der normale Umgang damit sein?


Muß man hier denn alles in sämtlichen Details vorbeten?
- Screenshots machen, Logs speichern, Namen aufschreiben
- Spieler auf Ignore setzen, Server wechseln, eigenen Server mit Passwort erstellen
- GM/Support anschreiben, auf das Fehlverhalten des Spielers hinweisen
- Spieler wird ingame angemessen bestraft

Daß ich das mit dem "Man kann das Headset einfach absetzen" so betone, liegt daran, daß das ein *entscheidender *Unterscheid zu einer Real World™ Belästigung/Vergewaltigung ist, in der man dem Opfer schlimmstenfalls hilflos ausgeliefert ist. Und das ist in einer VR eben nicht der Fall.


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Die Welt mag ja virtuell sein. Die ausgelösten Emotionen sind jedoch real.


Und warum sollte man dann das Headset aufbehalten, im Spiel bleiben und den Täter gewähren lassen, wenn man das doch gar nicht will?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. Oktober 2016)

> So berichtete die 30-jährige Jordan Belamire der Webseite CNN Money, dass ein anderer Spieler ihrem Avatar im Bogen-Spiel QuiVr ungefragt an die Brüste gefasst habe.



Das ist noch gar nichts: mein Avatar wurde schon erschossen, erstochen, verbrannt, eingefroren zerquetscht, in die Luft gesprengt und das alles bloß an einem durchschnittlichen Samstag Nachmittag. Komischerweise hat sich diesbezüglich noch kein Spieleredakteur zur der amüsanten Behauptung verstiegen, die Täter hätten "in einer rechtlichen Grauzone" agiert. Dabei hatte mein Avatar sogar Brüste!

Spaß beiseite: Unangebrachtes Verhalten kann je nach Verhaltenskodex der entsprechenden Plattform geahndet werden, was ja anscheinend auch getan wird. Hier nach dem Gesetzgeber zu rufen halte ich für... niedlich.


----------



## Orzhov (29. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und warum sollte man dann das Headset aufbehalten, im Spiel bleiben und den Täter gewähren lassen, wenn man das doch gar nicht will?



Darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum das der Schaden schon angerichtet ist.


----------



## nuuub (29. Oktober 2016)

> Das bisschen mehr an Muskelkraft allein kanns nicht sein



Leider doch.

Deswegen finde ich auch dieses Weibliche-Kunden-Ködern von irgendwelchen Kampfsportschulen eine absolute Frechheit.

Eine Frau müsste schon einige Jahre trainieren um einen Mann der 20 kg schwerer ist in die flucht zu schlagen.

Clover hat es perfekt beschrieben. Manche Frauen sind nach eine Vergewaltigung nicht mehr fähig eine Beziehung zu führen. Das hat nichts mit der Körperlichen schmerzen zu tun, diese verheilen innerhalb ein paar Tagen. Es ist die Psyche die sich manchmal jahrelang nicht davon erholen kann.


----------



## xaan (29. Oktober 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> finde ich auch dieses Weibliche-Kunden-Ködern von irgendwelchen Kampfsportschulen eine absolute Frechheit. Eine Frau müsste schon einige Jahre trainieren um einen Mann der 20 kg schwerer ist in die flucht zu schlagen.



Bei Selbstverteidigung geht es nicht darum, den Angreifer in die Flucht zu schlagen, sondern darum sich Gelegenheit zu schaffen selbst fliehen zu können.

Die beste Selbstverteidigungstechnik überhaupt: weglaufen


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum das der Schaden schon angerichtet ist.


Es geht darum, daß ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen VR und Real World™ besteht, so daß man nicht einfach Gesetze 1:1 in die andere Realität übertragen kann, egal, ob mein Avatar jetzt ingame mordet, vergewaltigt, brandschatzt oder/und plündert.


----------



## Orzhov (29. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht darum, daß ein deutlicher Unterschied zwischen VR und Real World™ besteht, so daß man nicht einfach Gesetze 1:1 in die andere Realität übertragen kann, egal, ob mein Avatar jetzt ingame mordet, vergewaltigt, brandschatzt oder/und plündert.



Darum geht es dir, aber scheinbar nicht dem Thema.

Es lässt sich wohl schwer verleugnen das man nicht mehr unbedingt in die reale muss um Straftaten wie Stalking oder (sexuelle)Belästigung zu begehen.


----------



## Mjthenut (29. Oktober 2016)

So ein Quatsch...


----------



## Wut-Gamer (29. Oktober 2016)

xaan schrieb:


> Bei Selbstverteidigung geht es nicht darum, den Angreifer in die Flucht zu schlagen, sondern darum sich Gelegenheit zu schaffen selbst fliehen zu können.



Zumal die meisten Täter keine Gegner suchen, sondern Opfer. Die wollen sich keine Verletzungen zuziehen, auch wenn sie vielleicht am Ende gewinnen würden...


----------



## THEDICEFAN (29. Oktober 2016)

Mann muss das einfach so programmieren, das der Anwender/ Spieler Entscheiden kann welche Berührungen in Ordnung sind- wenn nicht sollte der Spieler in einen anderen Server verfrachtet werden: fertig- man kann da keine gesetzte ansprechen und es würde außerdem technisch nicht möglich sein^^ im Klartext- wer Angst vor sowas hat, hat vorerst Pech gehabt.


----------



## Loosa (29. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht um die Abgrenzung zwischen irgendwas in der VR, wo man jederzeit raus kann(!) zu einer Belästigung/Vergewaltigung in der Real World™.



Was für eine Abgrenzung?

Aus einer blöden Laune heraus fragte ich letztens... jemand die mir sehr nahe steht... ob sie schon mal begrabscht wurde. Sie meinte nur lapidar, klar, das passiert dauernd. Sie hätte von sich aus nie was darüber gesagt, weil das einfach normal ist.
Auf der Wiesn musste sie diesmal aber doch raus aus einem Zelt. Denn obwohl sie allzu aufdringlichen Machos sagte, nein, sie sei verheiratet, war die Antwort unter anderem, "ich auch, da machts doch gleich mehr Spaß." - und die "Anmachen" gingen weiter. 

Zurück zu deiner Aussage, real oder virtuell, warum sollen Frauen auf einen lustigen Abend verzichten müssen weil Arschlöcher sich nicht benehmen können? Und wenn er ihnen ruiniert wurde heißt es dann, habt euch nicht so? Wie würdest du wohl reagieren, wenn dir beim Ausgehen immer wieder Fremde an die Eier greifen? Gerne aus dem Verborgenen. Und wenn du dich beschwerst, gesagt bekommst, na dann geh halt raus?

Bei dieser Art Verhalten geht es erstmal nicht darum was der Gesetzgeber sagt. Sondern wie sich die Gesellschaft dazu verhält; selbst bei dem Extrem Vergewaltigung. Insbesondere die, ach so moderne, Internetgemeinde gibt da immer wieder ein miserables Bild ab.


/edit: wenn ich unerwünschte Aufdringlichkeiten bei Freundinnen mitbekomme mache ich mir manchmal einen Spaß daraus diese Männer anzutanzen. Da bin ich dann genauso aufdringlich. Die teils schockierten Reaktionen sind einfach unbezahlbar.


----------



## Odin333 (29. Oktober 2016)

"So berichtete die 30-jährige Jordan Belamire der Webseite CNN Money, dass ein anderer Spieler ihrem Avatar im Bogen-Spiel QuiVr ungefragt an die Brüste gefasst habe."

Dass es euch nur nicht zu blöd ist, so etwas lächerliches überhaupt in einem Artikel zu verarbeiten.
Aber das war es euch bei Gamergate ja auch nie...


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich denke mal sexuelle Gewalt gegen Männer spielt nur im Knast eine Rolle oder als Kind bei Pädophilen. Ansonsten sind Männer diesbezüglich deutlichst weniger bis gar nicht gefährdet würde ich mal behaupten.



Ich kann aus beruflicher Erfahrung davon sprechen, dass es mehr Männer betrifft, als du denkst.


----------



## Loosa (29. Oktober 2016)

Da sind so etwa 10% der Fälle oder? Zumindest bei häuslicher Gewalt.


----------



## Worrel (29. Oktober 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Was für eine Abgrenzung?
> 
> Aus einer blöden Laune heraus fragte ich letztens... jemand die mir sehr nahe steht... ob sie schon mal begrabscht wurde. ...


Äh, was machst du denn für ein Faß auf? Hab ich irgendwo behauptet, Frauen sollten sich mal nicht so anstellen, wenn sie in der RealWorld™ belästigt werden? 
Nein, habe ich nicht.

Habe ich gesagt, daß Belästigungen in der VR egal sind?
Nein, habe ich nicht. Ich habe lediglich den Unterschied dargestellt, daß die körperliche Unversehrtheit in der RealWorld™ bestehen bleibt.

Desweiteren habe ich den Unterschied betont, daß man in der VR gar nicht dem Täter ausgeliefert ist, weil man ja jederzeit innerhalb weniger Sekunden das Spiel verlassen kann.

Nichts davon ist als Legitimation zu verstehen, die das entsprechende Täterverhalten rechtfertigen soll. Natürlich müssen solche Täter angemessen bestraft werden. 

Aber man sollte eben die Kirche im Dorf lassen, denn eine richtige Vergewaltigung ist noch was ganz anderes, als wenn jemand deinen Avatar "vergewaltigt" (wie auch immer das genau aussehen soll ...)


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (29. Oktober 2016)

*Sexuelle Belästigung in der Virtual Reality: Frauen bestürzt über Grapsch-Vorfälle*



Worrel schrieb:


> Aber man sollte eben die Kirche im Dorf lassen, denn eine richtige Vergewaltigung ist noch was ganz anderes, als wenn jemand deinen Avatar "vergewaltigt" (wie auch immer das genau aussehen soll ...)



Ich glaube, ihr redet aneinander vorbei. 

Natürlich hast du Recht, wenn du meinst, dass eine virtuelle Belästigung etwas anders ist, als eine im realen Umfeld. 

Das ist aber gar nicht der einzige Punkt. Es geht auch darum, dass ein solcher Zwischenfall in der VR bei jemandem, der eine Belästigung oder noch Schlimmeres in der realen Welt erlebt hat, unter Umständen etwas triggern und üble Erinnerungen an die echte Tat wecken kann. Das mag für manche lächerlich sein, aber für jemanden, der es im echten Leben erlebt hat, kann so eine scheinbare Lappalie traumatische Erinnerungen wecken.

Und ich finde, dass man das durchaus nachvollziehen und respektieren kann.  

Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass daraus rechtliche Konsequenzen in der realen Welt entstehen, aber eine Verwarnung ingame tut auch niemandem weh.


----------



## Loosa (29. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht. Ich habe lediglich den Unterschied dargestellt, daß die körperliche Unversehrtheit in der RealWorld™ bestehen bleibt.
> 
> Desweiteren habe ich den Unterschied betont, daß man in der VR gar nicht dem Täter ausgeliefert ist, weil man ja jederzeit innerhalb weniger Sekunden das Spiel verlassen kann.



Auch in der Realität kann Frau in den allermeisten Fällen das Spiel verlassen.

Aber, wie Clover beschrieb, ist es nicht so sehr die körperliche Unversehrtheit um die es geht. Sondern was es psychisch auslöst.
Psychische Angriffe funktionieren aber auch virtuell.


/Edit: aber hast recht. Vielleicht habe ich mich wegen meiner eigenen Erfahrungen kürzlich zu sehr hinreißen lassen. 

Ich hatte ja schon weiter oben geschrieben, dass es da Unterschiede gibt und es in VR nicht unbedingt ein Fall für die Justiz ist. Mal abgesehen von massivem Stalking und Mobbing.
Die immer noch, und allüberall anzutreffende "Altherrendenke" finde ich halt einfach zum kotzen. Da rede ich nichtmal von körperlichem Missbrauch, sondern von dem was unterschwellig abgeht.


----------



## xaan (30. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich denke mal sexuelle Gewalt gegen Männer spielt nur im Knast eine Rolle oder als Kind bei Pädophilen. Ansonsten sind Männer diesbezüglich deutlichst weniger bis gar nicht gefährdet würde ich mal behaupten.



Sexuelle Gewalt gegen Männer ist extrem schlecht sichtbar, weil sich betroffene kaum an die Öffentlichkeit wenden.
1: Das männliche Rollenmodell ist es, stark zu sein. "Ein Indianer weint nicht" etc. Wer gibt schon gerne zu, dass er ein "Schwächling" ist?
2: Es gibt da diese Vorstellung, dass man als Mann sich ja wohl über Sex nicht beklagen kann.
3: Es wird ihnen nicht geglaubt.

http://imgur.com/gallery/ZHWvaPQ
(der letzte Teil, ganz unten)


----------



## xaan (30. Oktober 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Die Welt mag ja virtuell sein. Die ausgelösten Emotionen sind jedoch real.


Die Welt ist voller Arschgeigen. Und insbesondere virtuelle Welten sind voller pubertierender, schwanzgesteuerter Halbstarker - und solcher die es im Geiste geblieben sind. Zu versuchen solches Verhalten zu verhindern ist ähnlich erfolgversprechend als wolle man Regen mit einem Sieb einfangen. Zumindest so lange wir uns in unserer Gesellschaft ein Mindestmaß an Privatsphäre erhalten wollen. Denn die müsste fallen, wenn solchem Verhalten lückenlos ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden soll. Klarnamenzwang im Internet. Nur so lässt sich eine Drohkulisse aufbauen, in der potentielle "VR-Grabscher" sich genug vor Strafe fürchten, um es sein zu lassen. Und selbst dann gibt es vermutlich noch Leute, denen es egal sind. Entweder weil sie besoffen/zugedröhnt sind oder weil sie (geistig oder körperlich) zu jung sind um die Konsequenzen ihres Handelns zu begreifen.

Wollen wir wirklich eine solche Welt erschaffen? Oder reicht es nicht, Gesetze für die Realität zu erlassen, und uns wenigstens im virtuellen Raum die Möglichkeit der Anonymität zu erhalten - wohl wissend, dass es Arschgeigen gibt die das missbrauchen werden?


----------



## belakor602 (30. Oktober 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine gewagte Aussage.
> Abgesehen davon, dass es allein dann schon mit körperlicher Gewalt einhergeht, wenn dich jemand gegen deinen Willen penetriert, spielt die psychische Gewalt, die den Opfern (egal ob männlich oder weiblich) angetan wird, eine nicht unerhebliche Rolle.
> Clover hatte das gut beschrieben.



Ich meinte dass viele der Opfer erst gar nicht versuchen physisch dagegen anzukämpfen, und/oder um Hilfe schreien. Sie sind so gelähmt in ihrer Angst dass der Angreifer ihnen schlimmeres antut dass sie es einfach über sich ergehen lassen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Oktober 2016)

In welchem Spiel kann man denn Frauen an die Brüste oder an den Hintern grapschen? Oo Das geht doch sicher nur in irgendwelchen Sexgames.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Oktober 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> In welchem Spiel kann man denn Frauen an die Brüste oder an den Hintern grapschen? Oo Das geht doch sicher nur in irgendwelchen Sexgames.



Ich wollte dazu nun einen schlechten Witz, der die Worte "Rabowke ", "Büro" und "Simulator" enthält, bringen, doch da hätte ich Bindestriche gebrauchen müssen und ich habe nun Angst vor Honigpumpe. ;-D


----------



## Evolverx (30. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und den Unterschied, daß man in der Real World™ gezwungen werden kann, still zu halten und es über sich ergehen zu lassen und bei einem VR Fall das Headset einfach abnehmen kann und das Geschehen damit beendet ist, ignorieren wir jetzt einfach mal völlig...?
> 
> Nein, im Gegenteil: Die Unterschiede VR <> Real World™ sollten *gerade *auch gesetzlich klar und deutlich von einander getrennt werden.



Der unterschied spielt gar keine rolle da das Headset abzunehmen keine lösung für das problem darstellt. Oder möchtest du mir erzählen, angenommen du wärst am arbeitsplatz konstant ein opfer von mobbing und ich sagte zu dir du bist ja selber schuld, arbeite doch einfach wo anders. Wäre das für dich ne akzeptabele lösung? Wohl kaum!  Die Physische attacke ist das unwichtigste bei so einer geschichte denn es ist der psychologische aspekt der den eigendlichen schaden anrichtet und dafür braucht es nicht zwingend physischen kontakt, schon garnicht wenn das opfer vorbelastet ist. Eine sehr gute Freundin hätte rein psychologischer Terror mal beinahe in den selbstmord getrieben, ich weis daher sehr gut wovon ich rede.
Das empfinden der virtuellen Welt ist psychologisch betrachtet inzwischen so real das ich der meinung bin das klargemacht werden muss das jeder sich darin seinen mitspielern gegenüber so zu verhalten hat wie er sich auch in der echten welt verhalten würde, was bedeutet das auch die Konsequenzen die gleichen sein müssen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. Oktober 2016)

Was geht hier ab?

Ja, mit enorm hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit war das einpubertierender Teenager/Vollidiot
Ja, es ist bedauerlich das ihr etwas im RL so etwas passiert ist

Aber in Animationen die nicht dafür gedacht sind so etwas hereinzuinterpretieren, halte ich für ein nicht verarbeitetes Problem der Betroffenen.
Vermutlich hätte der Vollidiot, wenn er denn wüßte was mit ihr passiert ist sogar nicht so gehandelt.

Solange Sie "ihr Problem" nicht ausreichend verarbeitet hat (sofern das je geht), muß sie in bestimmten Spielen damit rechnen das so etwas passieren kann und somit diese meiden, insbesondere wenn es imersionsgefördert a la VR ist. 
Ansonsten bleibt ihr nur die Zähne zusammenbeissen und die Vollidioten zu melden.

Punkt!


----------



## Worrel (30. Oktober 2016)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Der unterschied spielt gar keine rolle da das Headset abzunehmen keine lösung für das problem darstellt.


Es ist keine Lösung des Problems, was ich auch nie behauptet habe.



> Oder möchtest du mir erzählen, angenommen du wärst am arbeitsplatz konstant ein opfer von mobbing und ich sagte zu dir du bist ja selber schuld, arbeite doch einfach wo anders. Wäre das für dich ne akzeptabele lösung? Wohl kaum!


Es geht eben gerade um die VR, nicht um die RealWorld™. Ob man seinen Arbeitsplatz wegen sowas verläßt und damit was an einem Grundpfeiler seines Alltags/seiner Existenz ändert oder in einem Computerspiel den Level/Server wechselt, ist ja wohl ein kleiner Unterschied.



> Die Physische attacke ist das unwichtigste bei so einer geschichte denn es ist der psychologische aspekt der den eigendlichen schaden anrichtet und dafür braucht es nicht zwingend physischen kontakt,


- aber es braucht den entscheidenden Faktor des "Ausgeliefert Seins" - du kannst in der VR aber aus jeder Situation innerhalb von Sekunden rauskommen.
Desweiteren geht es hier um "begrapschen", "in den Schritt fassen" und "Vergewaltigung" - das sind nun mal alles Taten mit körperlichem Kontakt und daher muß man beim Beurteilen der Tat auch berücksichtigen, daß dieser bei einer Tat in der VR in der RealWorld™ eben gar nicht statt gefunden hat.



> schon garnicht wenn das opfer vorbelastet ist.


Das ist dann sicherlich eine deutlich schlimmerer Erfahrung, bloß: Das weiß der Täter ja gar nicht. (Es sei denn er ist ein Stalker, aber das ist dann ja ein anderer Fall.) Und daher darf es für die Beurteilung der Tat keine Rolle spielen.



> Das empfinden der virtuellen Welt ist psychologisch betrachtet inzwischen so real das ich der meinung bin das klargemacht werden muss das jeder sich darin seinen mitspielern gegenüber so zu verhalten hat wie er sich auch in der echten welt verhalten würde, was bedeutet das auch die Konsequenzen die gleichen sein müssen.


Verdammt, nie wieder MP Shooter spielen, weil danach alle Spieler wegen Mordes in den Knast müssen.
Spieler von _Plague Inc. _leisten ihnen wegen der "Entwicklung biologischer Kampfstoffe" Gesellschaft.
Spielern eines _Matrix _Spiels wird das "Bilden einer terroristischen Vereinigung" vorgeworfen, für "Max Payne" braucht man einen Waffenschein und sitzt wegen "Selbstjustiz" ein und wer _Hatred _komplett durchgespielt hat, darf bis an sein Lebensende Reparationszahlungen leisten, da er am Ende ein Kernkraftwerk gesprengt hat.

*Man kann und darf Taten in der RealWorld™ nicht 1:1 mit Taten in der VR gleichsetzen. *Was jemand mit deinem Avatar, seinem Haus, ingame Partner oder sonstwomit veranstaltet, ist was völlig anderes als wenn er das in der RealWorld™ tut.
Viel Spaß beim Versuch, jemanden wegen "Sachbeschädigung" dran zu kriegen, weil der ingame dein Haus zerstört hat.

Sicher, bei sexueller Belästigung mit Körperkontakt (und darüber reden wir hier ja) ist die emotionale Komponente enorm wichtig - aber es *gibt *eben auch die körperliche Komponente, das _wirkliche _ausgeliefert-Sein, den _realen _Verlust der Selbstbestimmung, die Angst vor Infektion, Schwangerschaft und/oder der Gefahr für das Leben.

*Wenn die körperliche Komponente fehlt, dann ist es eben eine andere Tat und muß daher auch gesetzlich anders beurteilt werden.*


----------



## USA911 (30. Oktober 2016)

Sorry, aber das ganze ist sowas von lächerlich und wird Medial wieder aufgebauscht. Da machen Pixel mit Pixel was und mehr nicht. Es wird nichts gefühlt, höchstens eines der Gehirne vermittelt das Virtuelle Bild und verarbeitet es als Gefühlsregung. Hört sich zwar jetzt hart an, aber so ist das bei allen Sachen, wer Erlebnise, Krankheiten, Behinderungen nicht seelisch, körperlich und geistig verarbeitet hat, bei dem kann jeder kleine Reiz, wieder alles hochkommen lassen, sei es hier in der VR, oder in einem Film, Gespräch, etc.
Wenn mich was persönlich stört, was in einem Virtuellen Raum, Computerspiel gemacht wird, was meine Entfaltung untergräbt, dann mach ich das Ding aus, weil ich mich nicht ärgern lasse. Es gibt genug andere beschäftigungs möglichkeiten ohne das man von der einen Quelle abhängig ist.
Das Radio, der Fernseher wird ausgemacht oder umgeschaltet wenn etwas gezeigt wird, das man nicht sehen möchte, nur bei VR scheinen diese nicht in der Lage zu sein dies zutun.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Oktober 2016)

*Sexuelle Belästigung in der Virtual Reality: Frauen bestürzt über Grapsch-Vorfälle*

Das ist natürlich die beste Lösung. Die Leute, die sich online gut benehmen und bepöbelt, beleidigt etc. werden, melden sich einfach ab und schalten den PC aus und diejenigen, die sich daneben benommen haben, können fröhlich weiter spielen. 

Tut mir leid, aber ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum Menschen, die einfach nur ein Spiel, das sie mögen, spielen wollen, sich zurückziehen sollen, wenn sie beleidigt werden und warum nicht die Verursacher, die nachweislich gegen die Netiquette, die vom Hersteller auferlegten Spielregeln o.ä. verstoßen haben, einfach verwarnt werden und bei den nächsten Verstößen eine Auszeit bekommen.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2016)

Irgendwann reicht es doch mal, wieso müssen (PC)Gamer immer das Abfallrohr der Probleme der Gesellschaft sein. Die spinnen die (Römer).


----------



## xaan (30. Oktober 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich die beste Lösung. Die Leute, die sich online gut benehmen und bepöbelt, beleidigt etc. werden, melden sich einfach ab und schalten den PC aus und diejenigen, die sich daneben benommen haben, können fröhlich weiter spielen.
> 
> Tut mir leid, aber ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum Menschen, die einfach nur ein Spiel, das sie mögen, spielen wollen, sich zurückziehen sollen, wenn sie beleidigt werden und warum nicht die Verursacher, die nachweislich gegen die Netiquette, die vom Hersteller auferlegten Spielregeln o.ä. verstoßen haben, einfach verwarnt werden und bei den nächsten Verstößen eine Auszeit bekommen.



So war es doch schon immer. Seien es jetzt verbale Entgleisungen oder Cheats oder einfach nur Griefing - als normaler Spieler hat man da erstmal das Nachsehen. Man kann die Spieler dann natürlich hinterher melden und der Anbieter kann dann hinterher Sanktionen verhängen. Aber im Moment des Geschehens ist man erst mal ausgeliefert.

Was würdest du vorschlagen soll passieren, um das zu ändern?
Imo geht das nur indem eine immense Drohkulisse aufgebaut wird, so dass sich schon von vornherein keiner traut, derart zu entgleisen. Um das zu schaffen brauchst du zu allererst mal Klarnamenzwang.

Und jetzt überlegen wir noch mal GANZ, GANZ fest, ob wir das WIRKLICH wollen.
Manchmal bedeutet der Erhalt von Freiheiten und Freiräumen und Privatsphäre eben auch, dass man die Möglichkeit des Missbrauchst ganz bewusst hinnehmen muss.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Oktober 2016)

*Sexuelle Belästigung in der Virtual Reality: Frauen bestürzt über Grapsch-Vorfälle*



xaan schrieb:


> Was würdest du vorschlagen soll passieren, um das zu ändern?



Zumindest würde ich nicht vorschlagen, dass die "Opfer" besser den PC ausschalten sollen, wenn sie entsprechende Zwischenfälle erlebt haben, um denjenigen, die sich daneben benommen haben, das Feld zu überlassen.

Einen Klarnamenzwang sehe ich ganz sicher nicht als Lösung an. Warum auch? Verfügen die Entwickler von MMORPG etc. nicht jetzt schon über Logs und dergleichen, die Zwischenfälle dokumentieren?


----------



## xaan (30. Oktober 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Zumindest würde ich nicht vorschlagen, dass die "Opfer" besser den PC ausschalten sollen, wenn sie entsprechende Zwischenfälle erlebt haben, um denjenigen, die sich daneben benommen haben, das Feld zu überlassen.
> 
> Einen Klarnamenzwang sehe ich ganz sicher nicht als Lösung an. Warum auch? Verfügen die Entwickler von MMORPG etc. nicht jetzt schon über Logs und dergleichen, die Zwischenfälle dokumentieren?



OK, aber welche Lösung bleibt denn dann?
Für eine gute Lösung wären dir sicher nicht nur belästigte Frauen dankbar, sondern auch alle, die unter Cheatern, Griefern und Flamern in Onlinespielen leiden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Oktober 2016)

*Sexuelle Belästigung in der Virtual Reality: Frauen bestürzt über Grapsch-Vorfälle*

Eigentlich hatte ich das weiter oben schon erwähnt. Verwarnungen; wenn sie nicht fruchten entsprechende Maßnahmen, um Leute, die gar kein Einsehen haben, dass sie gegen die Regeln des jeweiligen Spiels verstoßen, von diesem fernzuhalten. Lasst sie meinetwegen als pinke Bratwürstchen im Spiel rumlaufen. 

Ich habe keine Generallösung, weil ich auch keine Programmiererin bin, die alle technischen Möglichkeiten kennt.  Aber wenn man die Leute einfach gewähren lassen würde, dann hätte niemand mehr Spaß an Onlinespielen, weil Cheater oder Pöbler frei agieren. 

Ich denke da gerade an meine berufliche Praxis. Da hat man auch keine ultimative Lösung, damit alle am gleichen Strang ziehen und Hygienemaßnahmen einhalten. Wenn wir es aber gar nicht erst versuchen, sondern resignieren und sagen:" Dann bleib ich halt im Büro und mache die Tür zu. Sollen sie doch machen.", dann ist das sicher nicht der beste Weg.


----------



## xaan (30. Oktober 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich das weiter oben schon erwähnt. Verwarnungen, wenn sie nicht fruchten entsprechende Maßnahmen, um Leute, die gar kein Einsehen haben, dass sie gegen die Regeln des jeweiligen Spiels verstoßen, von diesem fernzuhalten. Lasst sie meinetwegen als pinke Bratwürstchen im Spiel rumlaufen.
> 
> Ich habe keine Generallösung, weil ich auch keine Programmiererin bin, die alle technischen Möglichkeiten kennt.  Aber wenn man die Leute einfach gewähren lassen würde, dann hätte niemand mehr Spaß an Onlinespielen, weil Cheater oder Pöbler frei agieren.
> 
> Ich denke da gerade an meine berufliche Praxis. Da hat man auch keine ultimative Lösung, damit alle am gleichen Strang ziehen und Hygienemaßnahmen einhalten. Wenn wir es aber gar nicht erst versuchen, sondern resignieren und sagen:" Dann bleib ich halt im Büro und mache die Tür zu. Sollen sie doch machen.", dann ist das sicher nicht der beste Weg.



Ok. Das ist es ja, was Betreiber von Onlinespielen schon seit jeher praktizieren. Wenn jemand auffällt, wird er sanktioniert. Entweder erst ne Verwarnung oder gleich direkt Permaban - wozu viele Betreiber inzwischen bei Cheatern übergegangen sind. Insofern also nichts, was jetzt noch zusätzlich getan werden müsste. Es wird ja schon getan.

 Aber das bedeutet eben, dass das Vergehen an sich erst mal möglich bleibt. Und dass das "Opfer" in dem Moment dann eben weiterhin "ausgeliefert" ist - es sei denn es verlässt das Spiel.


----------



## Orzhov (30. Oktober 2016)

xaan schrieb:


> Die Welt ist voller Arschgeigen. Und insbesondere virtuelle Welten sind voller pubertierender, schwanzgesteuerter Halbstarker - und solcher die es im Geiste geblieben sind. Zu versuchen solches Verhalten zu verhindern ist ähnlich erfolgversprechend als wolle man Regen mit einem Sieb einfangen. Zumindest so lange wir uns in unserer Gesellschaft ein Mindestmaß an Privatsphäre erhalten wollen. Denn die müsste fallen, wenn solchem Verhalten lückenlos ein Riegel vorgeschoben werden soll. Klarnamenzwang im Internet. Nur so lässt sich eine Drohkulisse aufbauen, in der potentielle "VR-Grabscher" sich genug vor Strafe fürchten, um es sein zu lassen. Und selbst dann gibt es vermutlich noch Leute, denen es egal sind. Entweder weil sie besoffen/zugedröhnt sind oder weil sie (geistig oder körperlich) zu jung sind um die Konsequenzen ihres Handelns zu begreifen.
> 
> Wollen wir wirklich eine solche Welt erschaffen? Oder reicht es nicht, Gesetze für die Realität zu erlassen, und uns wenigstens im virtuellen Raum die Möglichkeit der Anonymität zu erhalten - wohl wissend, dass es Arschgeigen gibt die das missbrauchen werden?



Ich bin mir sicher das sich da gegebenenfalls auch andere Lösungen finden lassen, aber so ein Szenario das irgendwann zu 50% aus wenn und aber besteht interessiert mich zumindest nicht.

Sofern du mich als Individuum fragst, auch wenn mir vollkommen klar ist das die Welt überfüllt mit schlechten Menschen ist, würde ich mir einfach wünschen das Solche Regelungen einfach nicht notwendig wären da solche Vorfälle einfach nicht passieren, da die Menschen genügend Achtung voreinander haben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Oktober 2016)

*Sexuelle Belästigung in der Virtual Reality: Frauen bestürzt über Grapsch-Vorfälle*

@xaan
Das stimmt natürlich. Aber es würde der betroffenen Person vielleicht schon helfen, wenn es so wäre, dass die verursachende Person "bestraft" wird und vielleicht sogar daraufhin ein Einsehen hat und sich entschuldigt. (Letzteres ist je nach Charakter eher unwahrscheinlich, aber naja... [emoji6])

Ich würde übrigens nach reiflicher Überlegung die Lösung mit den pinken Bratwürsten präferieren. ;-D


----------



## Orzhov (30. Oktober 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich würde übrigens nach reiflicher Überlegung die Lösung mit den pinken Bratwürsten präferieren. ;-D



Das hätte durchaus eine gewisse Eleganz und danke für das Bild von überdimensionierten Bratwürsten die sich im Bogenschießen versuchen.


----------



## Worrel (30. Oktober 2016)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum Menschen, die einfach nur ein Spiel, das sie mögen, spielen wollen, sich zurückziehen sollen, ...


Es geht nicht um ein "zurückziehen *sollen*", sondern um ein "zurückziehen *können*", das für die Beurteilung der Schwere der Tat in Abgrenzung zur Realität von entscheidender Bedeutung ist.



> ... warum nicht die Verursacher, die nachweislich gegen die Netiquette, die vom Hersteller auferlegten Spielregeln o.ä. verstoßen haben, einfach verwarnt werden und bei den nächsten Verstößen eine Auszeit bekommen.


Weil das Spiel noch in der Alpha Version ist und es wahrscheinlich noch gar keine entsprechenden Tools zur Verwarnung/Ban gibt.

Natürlich sollte man in einem fertigen Spiel solche Spieler ignorieren/reporten/bannen können.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um ein "zurückziehen *sollen*", sondern um ein "zurückziehen *können*", das für die Beurteilung der Schwere der Tat von entscheidender Bedeutung ist.



Die Grenzen zwischen diesen beiden Aspekten waren im Verlauf des Threads mitunter fließend. 

Ich bezog mich auf Ersteres.


----------



## richteryo (30. Oktober 2016)

Oberflächlich betrachtet wirkt dieser Artikel total lächerlich. Aber wenn man mal genauer darüber nachdenkt, stellt man fest wie traurig das ganze eigentlich ist. Ich rede nicht nur von diesem Vorfall, sondern Allgemein davon wie schade ich es finde das Frauen einfach keine Ruhe in Onlinespielen haben. Alleine wenn ich darüber nachdenke, wie die viele Idioten bei z. B. WoW im random Raid durchdrehen, wenn plötzlich zwischen den 20 Leuten eine Frauenstimme im TS ertönt.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (30. Oktober 2016)

Clover81 schrieb:


> Die meisten von uns würden einfach das Spiel beenden und ihn melden. Aber die Frau in diesem Artikel ist bereits von realen Erlebnissen traumatisiert. Für sie frischt dieses symbolische, virtuelle Begrapschen die Erinnerungen und damit auch das Trauma auf. Das sollte man nicht unterschätzen.
> 
> Es ist übrigens nicht die Imitation einer belästigenden Berührung, die verletzt, sondern der Gedanke, der dahinter steckt. "Ich kann alles mit dir machen, und du kannst nichts dagegen tun. Ich kann dein Recht auf Selbstbestimmung untergraben, und du kannst nichts dagegen tun." Das auch das, was uns Frauen auch bei realen Taten dieser Art am meisten zu schaffen macht. Nicht die Tat, nicht die Schmerzen, sondern das Gefühl, vom anderen als Sache gesehen und behandelt zu werden, und dem hilflos ausgeliefert zu sein. Die wenigsten Männer erleben je so ein Gefühl der absoluten Hilflosigkeit, des vollkommen Ausgeliefertseins. Die Frau wird quasi auf grausamste Weise entmenschlicht, zum Eigentum eines anderen degradiert. Die ultimative Demütigung.
> 
> Das wird in uns von Vorfällen ausgelöst, zu denen viel zu viele Männer nur sagen, wir sollten uns nicht so anstellen.



Wenigstens mal einer der so ein Thema vernünftig angeht- es ist sowieso, wie hier schon jmd gesagt hat in den Kinderschuhen- so ist das nunmal; das einzigste was gesetzlich überhaupt Sinn macht ist, dass der oder die Spieler/in das vr Erlebnis so einstellen kann, das so etwas ausgeschlossen wird- aber dann kommt das nächst Problem: mobbing, wie zum Beispiel das es ein paar "superlustige" Leute es toll finden zur nächsten Grauzonengrenze zu stehen, sich in einem Kreis um den avatar stellen und auf einmal mastorbierbewegungen simulieren. Also müsste nach der Einstellung und der "begangenen tat" in einen anderen Server umgeleitet werden- so gibt es unnötige ladezeiten und diese Leute verlieren den Spaß daran


----------



## USA911 (30. Oktober 2016)

richteryo schrieb:


> Oberflächlich betrachtet wirkt dieser Artikel total lächerlich. Aber wenn man mal genauer darüber nachdenkt, stellt man fest wie traurig das ganze eigentlich ist. Ich rede nicht nur von diesem Vorfall, sondern Allgemein davon wie schade ich es finde das Frauen einfach keine Ruhe in Onlinespielen haben. Alleine wenn ich darüber nachdenke, wie die viele Idioten bei z. B. WoW im random Raid durchdrehen, wenn plötzlich zwischen den 20 Leuten eine Frauenstimme im TS ertönt.



Das ist egal, wer oder was in der Minderheit ist, das andere Individium sticht immer in der Masse hervor, da ist das Geschlecht irrelevant.


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

richteryo schrieb:


> Oberflächlich betrachtet wirkt dieser Artikel total lächerlich. Aber wenn man mal genauer darüber nachdenkt, stellt man fest wie traurig das ganze eigentlich ist. Ich rede nicht nur von diesem Vorfall, sondern Allgemein davon wie schade ich es finde das Frauen einfach keine Ruhe in Onlinespielen haben. Alleine wenn ich darüber nachdenke, wie die viele Idioten bei z. B. WoW im random Raid durchdrehen, wenn plötzlich zwischen den 20 Leuten eine Frauenstimme im TS ertönt.



Es ist mitunter schwer für Frauen, das stimmt. Ich war selbst mal dabei auf Twitch, wie eine Frau, die mal für eine halbe Minute bei "Ori" nicht weiterwußte, sich gleich anhören mußte, Frauen könnten halt nicht spielen. Ich hing später an der gleichen Stelle fest: man konnte an einer bestimmten Stelle nicht hochspringen, weil man erst ein Upgrade brauchte. Zum Glück waren genug Kerle anwesend, die dem Unhold peipulten, wie unpassend seine Bemerkung war.

Ich find's toll, daß immer mehr Frauen spielen, und zwar nicht nur Casuals, sondern auch die schwierigeren Sachen. So eine reine Männerveranstaltung, das ist doch auch krampfiger Mist.

Zum Artikel: Das ist bestimmt lästig, aber nicht justitiabel. Dafür wird sich kein Staatsanwalt und auch kein Richter finden. Also entweder das Ganze mit Humor nehmen und den anderen auf seinen kleinen Schniedel hinweisen oder eben solche Umgebungen meiden.


----------



## xNomAnorx (30. Oktober 2016)

Je weiter sich VR ausbreitet, desto häufiger werden solche Probleme auftauchen. 
Dass die Entwickler sich hier direkt um das Problem gekümmert haben ist sehr gut. Zukünftige VR-MP-Spiele brauchen auf jeden Fall gute Report- und Ban-Funktionen damit solchen Idioten zuverlässig entgegengewirkt werden kann. 
Vernünftig diskutieren kann man so etwas in der Gaming-Community natürlich meistens nicht. Das zeigen gerade Kommentare auf Plattformen wie Facebook und Twitter.


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Hierbei von sexueller Belästigung, Gegrapsche oder der Forderung nach Strafverfolgung zu reden, halte ich für maßlos überzogen. Das ist alles virtuell, ein 12-jähriger Australier kann von seinem Schreibtisch aus keine 50-jährige Amerikanerin begrapschen. Griefplay von mir aus ja, aber alles andere ist lächerlich.



Man muß natürlich aufpassen, daß hier ein paar Oberfeminist*innen nicht gleich ein neues Feld für sich entdecken. Auch das wird es bestimmt geben. Aber wo ziehst Du die Grenze zwischen virtueller und realer Belästigung? Es sind Facebook-Postings, die Jugendliche in den Selbstmord treiben können. Auch erwachsene Menschen sind nicht davor gefeit, sich von Haß-Tweets persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen. Vieles dürfte auf das Konto pubertierender Jungs gehen, und dann gibt es da ja auch noch die Sorte Männer, die sowieso keine Achtung vor Frauen haben ... Es braucht Spielregeln, auch für VR. Im Moment steckt das alles noch in den Kinderschuhen, die Mühlen der Justiz mahlen langsam. Ich verstehe Frauen, wenn sie sich davon belästigt fühlen, im virtuellen Raum begrapscht zu werden, aber hier kann ich eben nur den Rat geben, sich aus solchen Umgebungen fernzuhalten, wenn das als zu bedrohlich empfunden wird.


----------



## xaan (30. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Aber wo ziehst Du die Grenze zwischen virtueller und realer Belästigung?



Bei körperlichem Kontakt. Der ist nämlich virtuell nicht möglich. Das Maximum was möglich ist sind rüde Gesten und verbale Belästigung.
Natürlich kann auch das eine Form von Belästigung sein. Aber es besteht doch wohl kein Zweifel daran, dass das nicht auf einer Stufe steht mit echtem Angrabschen oder gar echter Vergewaltigung. Daher kann auch nicht der selbe (Straf-)Maßstab angelegt werden.



Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Es braucht Spielregeln, auch für VR.


Gibt es die denn nicht schon? Ich mein, eine nachträgliche Sanktionierung hat ja stattgefunden. Und wenn es derart entgleist, dass sogar strafrechtliche Relevanz besteht, kann der Betreiber sicher auch auf Gerichtsbeschluss die Daten des Spielers rausrücken. 
Gibt es etwas, das noch fehlt?


Ganz ehrlich, auf _"das Internet darf kein rechtsfreier Raum sein" _(und sinngemäße Variationen) reagiere ich inzwischen allergisch. Denn das Internet ist schon lange kein rechtsfreier Raum mehr. Inzwischen müssen wir viel mehr darauf aufpassen, dass wir nicht alles machen was geht und damit das Internet in einen *Grund*rechtsfreien Raum verwandeln.


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

xaan schrieb:


> Die beste Selbstverteidigungstechnik überhaupt: weglaufen



So sieht's mal aus. Und nicht den Bruce Willis spielen. Auch wenn Hollywood uns immer wieder einreden will, man sei nur dann ein Mann, wenn man dem Pöbler mal so richtig eins verpaßt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

xaan schrieb:


> Bei körperlichem Kontakt. Der ist nämlich virtuell nicht möglich.



So wird auch die aktuelle Rechtsprechung sein. Und dennoch gibt es auch psychische Grausamkeit, die nicht minder verheerend sein kann. Die Entwickler haben doch gut reagiert, die Jedi-Lösung finde ich charmant und akzeptabel. Husch, husch, weg mit euch, Männers und Grapschers, das ist doch der Traum jeder Feministin.


----------



## Orzhov (30. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> So wird auch die aktuelle Rechtsprechung sein. Und dennoch gibt es auch psychische Grausamkeit, die nicht minder verheerend sein kann. Die Entwickler haben doch gut reagiert, die Jedi-Lösung finde ich charmant und akzeptabel. Husch, husch, weg mit euch, Männers und Grapschers, das ist doch der Traum jeder Feministin.



Dann aber bitte mit Gender Equality und auch männliche Avatare bekommen das Kraftfeld. 

Das ist eigentlich eine interessante Idee für einen VR Titel.....


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

Clover81 schrieb:


> Die wenigsten Männer erleben je so ein Gefühl der absoluten Hilflosigkeit, des vollkommen Ausgeliefertseins. Die Frau wird quasi auf grausamste Weise entmenschlicht, zum Eigentum eines anderen degradiert. Die ultimative Demütigung.



Glaub das bloß nicht. Ich bin zwar ein Mann, aber kein besonders starker. Ich bin mehrfach in meinem Leben Opfer physischer Gewalt geworden. Ich brauchte immer Monate und Jahre, um darüber hinwegzukommen, daß ein Spast im Zweifel recht hat, nur weil keine Zeugen dabei sind und er meint, sich alles rausnehmen zu können. Am Ende grinst er sich eins und pißt nochmal auf dich. Es sind meistens Männer, die unter männlicher Gewalt leiden. Das soll das Leid der Frauen nicht schmälern, aber die häufigsten Opfer von Gewalt sind immer noch Männer, die pazifistischen zumal.


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte mit Gender Equality und auch männliche Avatare bekommen das Kraftfeld.



Ich hatte tatsächlich den gleichen Gedanken. Husch, husch, weg mit euch, ihr Macho-Spacken, Fingernagelstudiotussis und Kampfemanzen, Gleichberechtigung für alle!


----------



## Orzhov (30. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich hatte tatsächlich den gleichen Gedanken. Husch, husch, weg mit euch, ihr Macho-Spacken, Fingernagelstudiotussis und Kampfemanzen, Gleichberechtigung für alle!



Wäre nur fair. Was die physische Gewalt angeht, mein Beileid. Ich hatte im Jugendalter die Erfahrung Opfer von sexualler Gewalt zu werden, daher reagiere ich vermutlich auch etwas sensibler auf Themen wie dieses hier.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich kann aus beruflicher Erfahrung davon sprechen, dass es mehr Männer betrifft, als du denkst.



Ich rede nicht von einem eine drüberziehen. Ich rede explizit von sexueller Gewalt (sprich Vergewaltigung). Oder sind diese Fallzahlen so groß ohne bekannt zu sein ?


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich rede nicht von einem eine drüberziehen. Ich rede explizit von sexueller Gewalt (sprich Vergewaltigung). Oder sind diese Fallzahlen so groß ohne bekannt zu sein ?



Ja, ich rede auch von sexueller Gewalt. Die Fallzahlen  ist deutlich größer, als du denkst.


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2016)

Ui. Hätte das jetzt wirklich nur im Sektor Pädophilie und Knast verortet.

Bezüglich körperlicher Gewalt kann ich aus meiner Jugendzeit mitreden. War meistens der Punchingball von Älteren. Da gutmütig, friedlich und kein Schlägertyp. Zwar Groß aber halt eben ein beliebtes Opfer. Und als ich mich dann mal gewehrt hatte bekam ich vom Lehrer den Tadel.


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

xaan schrieb:


> Sexuelle Gewalt gegen Männer ist extrem schlecht sichtbar, weil sich betroffene kaum an die Öffentlichkeit wenden.
> 1: Das männliche Rollenmodell ist es, stark zu sein. "Ein Indianer weint nicht" etc. Wer gibt schon gerne zu, dass er ein "Schwächling" ist?
> 2: Es gibt da diese Vorstellung, dass man als Mann sich ja wohl über Sex nicht beklagen kann.
> 3: Es wird ihnen nicht geglaubt.
> ...



Ist alles richtig, was Du schreibst, aber ich bin noch nie von einer Frau vergewaltigt worden. Dann hängt das Ding da halt schlaff rum, was hätte sie davon? Sie könnte mich zum Oralsex zwingen, das wäre bei Kindern wohl möglich, bei Erwachsenen aber eher nicht so. Frauen haben ihre eigenen Tricks drauf, psychisch fies zu sein, aber körperliche Gewalt und sexuelle Gewalt gegen Männer ist doch eher unwahrscheinlich. Auch bei Frauen fliegen manchmal die Messer, hab ich auch schon erlebt, ja, das dann zur Anzeige zu bringen, da lacht sich die Polizei wohl tot, deshalb tut man es dann nicht. Man(n) will ja kein Weichei sein ...


----------



## MichaelG (30. Oktober 2016)

Denke mal maximal könnte ein Mann einen anderen vergewaltigen und ...... naja. Ich sag ja Knast....


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Oktober 2016)

Emotional und politisch heikles Thema. 

Ich bin klar für eine gute Medienkompetenz. Viele Menschen müssen Benehmen, auch in der Virtualität lernen, wenn sie mit anderen echten Menschen agieren, viele Menschen müssen aber auch endlich mal eine gewisse Gelassenheit und Ruhe lernen und nicht immer gleich in alle Welt hinaus Zeter und Mordio schreien. 

Ich habe das im Internet auch schon mehrfach erlebt, dass Frauen sehr unflätig angemacht wurden, sowohl in Teamspeak als auch in Twitch Streams und dort im Chat. Auffallend war, die Täter waren in allen Fällen etwa zehn bis maximal 14 Jahre alte Jungs (rein von der Stimme her) und die Frauen waren praktisch immer über 30 und haben zumindest in den Fällen wo ich Zeuge war dann sehr gut und gelassen reagiert. 

Ich denke, die äußerste Form der Bestrafung wäre, den belästigenden Spieler permanent zu bannen. Dies sollte spätestens nach dem dritten belegten Vorfall geschehen. Für die Spieler, die für das Spiel Geld bezahlt haben ist das schmerzhaft und sie lernen vielleicht sich in Zukunft zu benehmen. Reale Strafen hingegen halte ich für vollkommen unangebracht. Da wären für mich die Opfer in dem Fall dann doch wiederum selbst etwas zu wehleidig, denn sie haben jederzeit die Möglichkeit dem zu entkommen bzw. können auch durchaus selbst auf Konfrontationskurs gehen und sich wehren.


----------



## Tori1 (30. Oktober 2016)

[





> virtuelle Vergewaltigung



Was es nicht alles gibt... 
Dass es soweit gekommen ist mir uns Zockern ist ganz alleine die Schuld dieser ewigen Amokläufe... Die haben uns total verdorben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Oktober 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Denke mal maximal könnte ein Mann einen anderen vergewaltigen und ...... naja. Ich sag ja Knast....



Eine Vergewaltigung kann auch von einer Frau ausgeführt werden. Vergewaltigung heißt nicht nur Penetration des Opfers. Zu allererst gehört dazu, dass das Opfer unwillig ist und dazu gezwungen wird. Oder sich dazu gezwungen fühlt. 
Und um dies bezüglich Kommentare präventiv im Keim zu ersticken, dass ein Mann, wenn er kein Bock hat, keinen hoch bekommt...

Der Körper reagiert oft ganz anders als der Geist es eigentlich will. Das wird bei Männern auch oft gern fehlinterpretiert. Genauso wie ein halbherziges "Nein, lass das" der Frau oft fehlinterpretiert wird. 
Und es gibt nunmal auch viele Männer, die entweder psychisch oder physisch nicht besonders stark sind. 

Und ja, im Knast passiert das auch oft. Und durch Übergriffe pädophiler Menschen ebenfalls. Aber die Vergewaltigung durch Frauen ist genauso gegeben...übrigens gibt es auch zig Vorfälle, in denen Frauen von Frauen missbraucht wurden. Häufig in Mädcheninternaten und Heimen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (30. Oktober 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Eine Vergewaltigung kann auch von einer Frau ausgeführt werden. Vergewaltigung heißt nicht nur Penetration des Opfers. Zu allererst gehört dazu, dass das Opfer unwillig ist und dazu gezwungen wird. Oder sich dazu gezwungen fühlt.
> Und um dies bezüglich Kommentare präventiv im Keim zu ersticken, dass ein Mann, wenn er kein Bock hat, keinen hoch bekommt...
> 
> Der Körper reagiert oft ganz anders als der Geist es eigentlich will. Das wird bei Männern auch oft gern fehlinterpretiert. Genauso wie ein halbherziges "Nein, lass das" der Frau oft fehlinterpretiert wird.
> ...



Man kann es drehen und wenden, wie man will, aber sexuelle oder körperliche Gewalt geht in den seltensten Fällen von Frauen aus. Wenn Männer Männer vergewaltigen, dann vergehen sie sich gerne an Kindern, gerne auch in der Priesterrobe. Es gibt bestimmt auch Fälle, wo Frauen Männer vergewaltigen, aber der Anteil in der Kriminalstatistik dürfe doch eher im Promillebereich liegen.

Ich bin ja in einem Kinderdorf aufgewachsen, wo angebliche Familien sich um ihre Schutzbefohlenen kümmern sollten. So lautete der Arbeitsvertrag. Du glaubst gar nicht, was das für Pädophile angezogen hat. Von einem weiß ich, der Kinder vergewaltigt hat, das war ihm auch egal, ob Jungs oder Mädels, der lebt bis heute von seiner Rente, der hat schon Kinder in den Selbstmord getrieben, ich kenne seinen Namen und seine Adresse, ich hätte manchmal nicht schlecht Lust, ihm einfach mal eins auf die Fresse zu hauen. Er hätte es weißgott verdient.


----------



## xaan (31. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Es gibt bestimmt auch Fälle, wo Frauen Männer vergewaltigen, aber der Anteil in der Kriminalstatistik dürfe doch eher im Promillebereich liegen.


In der Kriminalstatistik tauchen nur Fälle auf, die auch angezeigt werden.
Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:



xaan schrieb:


> Sexuelle Gewalt gegen Männer ist extrem schlecht sichtbar, weil sich betroffene kaum an die Öffentlichkeit wenden.
> 1: Das männliche Rollenmodell ist es, stark zu sein. "Ein Indianer weint nicht" etc. Wer gibt schon gerne zu, dass er ein "Schwächling" ist?
> 2: Es gibt da diese Vorstellung, dass man als Mann sich ja wohl über Sex nicht beklagen kann.
> 3: Es wird ihnen nicht geglaubt.
> ...



Und gleichzeitig tauchen da aber auch Fälle auf, die zwar angezeigt wurden aber die frei erfunden sind.
Fälle wie dieser hier, oder dieser hier, oder dieser hier. Da gehen ECHTE Vergewaltigungsfälle - egal gegen welches Geschlecht - doch automatisch unter.


----------



## Honigpumpe (31. Oktober 2016)

xaan schrieb:


> In der Kriminalstatistik tauchen nur Fälle auf, die auch angezeigt werden.
> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:
> 
> 
> ...



Zu viele Hyperlinks törnen mich ab. Sag es, wenn, in Deinen eigenen Worten.


----------



## Honigpumpe (31. Oktober 2016)

Kachelmann hat noch gefehlt. Ich halte diesen Mann wirklich für unschuldig. Da war bestimmt Sex, ja, und diese Trulette meinte jetzt, sie könnte mal etwas vom Kuchen abhaben, da er ja berühmt ist. Sie hat Kachelmann seine gesamte persönliche Zukunft verbaut, seine berufliche Existenz zerstört, die halbe Million, die er jetzt hat, muß er bestimmt an die Anwälte abtreten. Kachelmann geht da nicht mit Gewinn raus. Diese Trulla hat auch noch die Frechheit, mit Sonnenbrille im Gericht zu erscheinen. Ganz ehrlich, wäre ich Richter, würde ich das als Schuldeingeständnis werten. Wer mir gegenüber nur mit Sonnenbrille entgegentreten kann, der ist bestimmt schuldig. Ich wünsche mir weiter Kachelmann als Wetterfrosch. Aber was lernt uns das? Laß Dich nicht mit Schizos ein!


----------



## xaan (31. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Zu viele Hyperlinks törnen mich ab. Sag es, wenn, in Deinen eigenen Worten.


Tu' ich doch: _"Fälle die frei erfunden wurden"._ 
Die links sind nur Beispiele zur Untermauerung. Du musst da nicht drauf klicken, wenn du es mir auch so glaubst.


----------



## Honigpumpe (31. Oktober 2016)

xaan schrieb:


> Tu' ich doch: _"Fälle die frei erfunden wurden"._
> Die links sind nur Beispiele zur Untermauerung. Du musst da nicht drauf klicken, wenn du es mir auch so glaubst.



Ich hab ja geklickt. Ich mag nur nicht so viele Hyperlinks. Sie sind für mich immer ein Hinweis darauf, daß da jemand lügen könnte. Sag mir, was Du meinst, sag es in Deinen eigenen Worten, da mußte keine Angst haben.


----------



## Orzhov (31. Oktober 2016)

Vergleicht ihr gerade ernsthaft die Relevanz und Schwere von verschiedenen Vergewaltigungen?


----------



## xaan (31. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich hab ja geklickt. Ich mag nur nicht so viele Hyperlinks. Sie sind für mich immer ein Hinweis darauf, daß da jemand lügen könnte. Sag mir, was Du meinst, sag es in Deinen eigenen Worten, da mußte keine Angst haben.


Wie gesagt: das tu' ich doch. Meine Meinung steht komplett ausformuliert da. Die Links sind nur Bonus.
Ich habe keine Ahnung, worüber du dich beschwerst. 



Orzhov schrieb:


> Vergleicht ihr gerade ernsthaft die Relevanz und Schwere von verschiedenen Vergewaltigungen?


Nein, wir diskutieren darüber inwiefern die Kriminalstatistik überhaupt Aussagekraft hat, wenn sie 1. von erfundenen Fällen geflutet wird und 2. ein Teil der echten Fälle überhaupt nie angezeigt wird.


----------



## Honigpumpe (31. Oktober 2016)

xaan schrieb:


> Nein, wir diskutieren darüber inwiefern die Kriminalstatistik überhaupt Aussagekraft hat, wenn sie 1. von erfundenen Fällen geflutet wird und 2. ein Teil der echten Fälle überhaupt nie angezeigt wird.



Xaan, ich weiß eben nicht, was Du meinst. Ich werde immer mißtrauisch, wenn mir Statistiken präsentiert werden, die belegen sollen, daß Frauen auch grausam können. Das können sie, keine Frage, aber es erinnert mich doch an Maskulisten, die mir erzählen wollen, die meiste Gewalt gehe von Frauen aus. Mach doch mal die Stichprobe: Wem würdest Du denn lieber nachts in einer dunklen Gasse begegnen: Sechs Männern oder sechs Frauen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Man kann es drehen und wenden, wie man will, aber sexuelle oder körperliche Gewalt geht in den seltensten Fällen von Frauen aus. Wenn Männer Männer vergewaltigen, dann vergehen sie sich gerne an Kindern, gerne auch in der Priesterrobe. Es gibt bestimmt auch Fälle, wo Frauen Männer vergewaltigen, aber der Anteil in der Kriminalstatistik dürfe doch eher im Promillebereich liegen.



Wie schon gesagt, viele Fälle werden gar nicht erst zur Anzeige gebracht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (31. Oktober 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, viele Fälle werden gar nicht erst zur Anzeige gebracht.



Auch das glaube ich gerne. Wie sieht denn das aus, wenn man als Mann auf die Polizeistation kommt und sagt, meine Frau hat mich geschlagen. Die meisten Polizisten werden Dich da erstmal auslachen, aber wenn Du dann bei Deiner Anzeige bleiben willst, dann werden die das auch aufnehmen und an die Staatsanwaltschaft übermitteln.

EDIT: Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muß, wenn das Kind schon so weit in den Brunnen gefallen ist, daß man nur noch über Polizei kommunizieren kann, dann sollte man vielleicht auch mal über eine Trennung nachdenken. Es sei denn, Kinder sind im Spiel, dann wird die Sache natürlich komplizierter.


----------



## Feynmann (31. Oktober 2016)

Etwa zehn Prozent der Opfer häuslicher Gewalt sind männlich. Dies ist ein Wert aus dem Jahr 2014.


----------



## Worrel (31. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Zu viele Hyperlinks törnen mich ab. Sag es, wenn, in Deinen eigenen Worten.


Es ist ziemlich egal, was dich abtörnt. Bei Diskussionen geht es nun mal nicht darum, sich postfaktische, gefühlte Wahrheiten um die Ohren zu hauen, bis man den abgesonderten Gedankenmüll selbst glaubt, sondern optimalerweise um den Austausch von Meinungen, die objektiv auf einer Faktengrundlage und einem stabilen Argumentationsfundament errichtet wurden, mit denen man dann auch Diskussionsgegner überzeugen kann.
Gerade im Internet bieten sich für die objektive Faktengrundlage Hyperlinks an. 

Links (und damit Fakten) in Diskussionen grundsätzlich abzulehnen ist in etwa so sinnvoll, wie Nachrichten durch Drogentrips zu ersetzen.


----------



## xaan (31. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Xaan, ich weiß eben nicht, was Du meinst. Ich werde immer mißtrauisch, wenn mir Statistiken präsentiert werden, die belegen sollen, daß Frauen auch grausam können. Das können sie, keine Frage, aber es erinnert mich doch an Maskulisten, die mir erzählen wollen, die meiste Gewalt gehe von Frauen aus. Mach doch mal die Stichprobe: Wem würdest Du denn lieber nachts in einer dunklen Gasse begegnen: Sechs Männern oder sechs Frauen?



Schön, dass du Statistiken generell misstraust. Genau das ist ja hier seit mehreren Postings mein Argument. Die Kriminalitätsstatistik ist keine repräsentative Wiedergabe häuslicher Gewalt gegen Männer (und gegen Frauen übrigens auch). Argumente: siehe mehrere vorherige Postings.

Oh, wait, meintest du etwa, Statistiken sind nur dann misstrauenswürdig, wenn sie deine Meinung *nicht* stützen? Immerhin warst du es doch selbst, der die Kriminalstatistik ins Spiel gebracht hat. (und zwar hier) Da hattest du offensichtlich kein Problem mit. Aber jetzt, wo deren Eignung als Argument in Frage steht, da lenkst du plötzlich lieber ab auf  die Frage _"wem würdest du lieber im Dunkeln begegnen"_?

Ernsthaft? Du misstraust (angeblich) Statistiken, aber hast selbst eine in die Diskussion geworfen, und anschließend verwendest du auch noch Emotionen als Argument? Und *das* hältst du für glaubwürdiger?

https://yourlogicalfallacyis.com/appeal-to-emotion
(ja, ich weiß, ein böser Link. Aber der muss hier einfach sein)


----------



## Honigpumpe (31. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es ist ziemlich egal, was dich abtörnt.



Spar Dir mal den Zeigefinger, der nervt. Ich versuche ja gerade zu helfen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (31. Oktober 2016)

xaan schrieb:


> Oh, wait, meintest du etwa, Statistiken sind nur dann misstrauenswürdig, wenn sie deine Meinung *nicht* stützen? Immerhin warst du es doch selbst, der die Kriminalstatistik ins Spiel gebracht hat. (und zwar hier) Da hattest du offensichtlich kein Problem mit. Aber jetzt, wo deren Eignung als Argument in Frage steht, da lenkst du plötzlich lieber ab auf  die Frage _"wem würdest du lieber im Dunkeln begegnen"_?
> 
> Ernsthaft? Du misstraust (angeblich) Statistiken, aber hast selbst eine in die Diskussion geworfen, und anschließend verwendest du auch noch Emotionen als Argument? Und *das* hältst du für glaubwürdiger?



Ernsthaft? Mir ist das zuviel, sagen wir mal, Scholastik. Einerlei, Kleinklein, Pflückchenpflückerei. Dann geh zur Polizei, wenn Du meinst, daß das hinhauen könnte. Aber frag nicht mich. Geh zu den Cops, ich habe Dir den Rat doch schon gegeben. Aber jammer hier nicht soviel rum. Mein Leben ist auch nicht einfach, bestimmt nicht, und ich jammer auch nicht jeden Tag,


----------



## xaan (31. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Aber jammer hier nicht soviel rum.


Willst du mir verbieten, in einem öffentlichen Forum meine Meinung zu sagen/schreiben? WTF? 
Bist du ein Mod?


----------



## Worrel (31. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Spar Dir mal den Zeigefinger, der nervt. Ich versuche ja gerade zu helfen.


Du "versuchst, zu helfen", indem du Argumentationen untermauernde Links mit Fakten schon im Vorneherein der Lüge bezichtigst, weil Links dich generell "nicht antörnen"?

Wem soll das wie wobei helfen?!?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Honigpumpe (31. Oktober 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Du "versuchst, zu helfen", indem du Argumentationen untermauernde Links mit Fakten schon im Vorneherein der Lüge bezichtigst, weil Links dich generell "nicht antörnen"?
> 
> Wem soll das wie wobei helfen?!?



Ich habe gerade in einem anderem Strang Frieden geschlossen, da werde ich auf diese völlig haltlosen Einlassungen nicht weiter eingehen. Da ich ja Logiker und Vulkanier bin, antworte ich mal mit Spock: Ihre Logik scheint mir nicht gerade treffend, Cap, aber ich wünsche Ihnen ein langes und friedliches Leben.


----------



## Worrel (31. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> ... völlig haltlosen Einlassungen ...


Aha.


Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich mag nur nicht so viele Hyperlinks. Sie sind für mich immer ein Hinweis darauf, daß da jemand lügen könnte.





Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Zu viele Hyperlinks törnen mich ab.





Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich versuche ja gerade zu helfen.



Stimmt natürlich: Völlig haltlos, hab ich mir alles nur ausgedacht, weil ich dich gerade auf meiner "to mob" Liste habe ... 


Apropos "Mr Spock": Kannst du mir mal logisch den Zusammenhang zwischen "viele Hyperlinks" und "Lügen" erklären? 
Meines Erachtens ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall: Wenn jemand viele Quellen liefert (die sich nach Begutachtung als wahr herausstellen), dann hat er damit doch die Wahrheit dargestellt...


----------



## SilverHarlequin (31. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Dann hängt das Ding da halt schlaff rum, was hätte sie davon? Sie könnte mich zum Oralsex zwingen, das wäre bei Kindern wohl möglich, bei Erwachsenen aber eher nicht so.


Hast du eine Ahnung. Wenn der Mann richtig Todesangst hat geht auch sein "bestes Stück" nach oben, ob er das will oder nicht.
Die beste Lösung ist tatsächlich eine Igno-Funktion. BAFF und der/die/das Gegenüber ist nicht mehr da.


----------



## Honigpumpe (31. Oktober 2016)

SilverHarlequin schrieb:


> Hast du eine Ahnung. Wenn der Mann richtig Todesangst hat geht auch sein "bestes Stück" nach oben, ob er das will oder nicht.
> Die beste Lösung ist tatsächlich eine Igno-Funktion. BAFF und der/die/das Gegenüber ist nicht mehr da.



Mag sein. Es gibt vieles auf dieser Welt. Aber daß ein Mann gegen seinen Willen eine Erektion bekommt, das mag vorkommen, ist aber nicht die Regel. Ich glaube, die meisten Männer entleeren sich in Todesangst aus allen ihren Körperöffnungen, sprich: sie pissen und kacken sich in die Hose. Wo bliebe da Platz für eine Erektion?


----------



## belakor602 (31. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Mag sein. Es gibt vieles auf dieser Welt. Aber daß ein Mann gegen seinen Willen eine Erektion bekommt, das mag vorkommen, ist aber nicht die Regel. Ich glaube, die meisten Männer entleeren sich in Todesangst aus allen ihren Körperöffnungen, sprich: sie pissen und kacken sich in die Hose. Wo bliebe da Platz für eine Erektion?



Was?Nein das passiert nur beim Tod selber weil da die Muskel schlaff werden. Und übrigens passiert dass nicht nur bei Männern, auch Frauen werden oft feucht während Vergewatigungen, heisst nicht dass sie es wollten, (auch wenn das gerne vor Gericht vom Angeklagten als Argumen gebracht wird). Das ist eine natürliche Reaktion des Körpers und ist nicht etwas dass du bestimmst oder nicht. Ist vielleicht auch gut so (zumindest für Frauen) um schlimmere Verletzungen vorzubeugen.


----------



## Frullo (31. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht wären für "Virtuelle Straftaten" so etwas wie "Virtuelle Gefängnisse" angebracht: Das nächste mal, wenn sich der (durch Logs überführte) "Virtuelle Angrapscher" einloggt, findet er sich im "Virtuellen Gefängnis" wieder - dort bleibt er so lange, wie wenn er die Tat in der Realität begangen hätte und in der Realität ins Gefängnis müsste.

Er kann sich dann dem genauso entziehen, wie sein "Virtuelles Opfer" - einfach Game abschalten...

Anders gesagt: Man vergelte Virtuelles mit Virtuellem.


----------



## Honigpumpe (31. Oktober 2016)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Was?Nein das passiert nur beim Tod selber weil da die Muskel schlaff werden. Und übrigens passiert dass nicht nur bei Männern, auch Frauen werden oft feucht während Vergewatigungen, heisst nicht dass sie es wollten, (auch wenn das gerne vor Gericht vom Angeklagten als Argumen gebracht wird). Das ist eine natürliche Reaktion des Körpers und ist nicht etwas dass du bestimmst oder nicht. Ist vielleicht auch gut so (zumindest für Frauen) um schlimmere Verletzungen vorzubeugen.



Na gut, vielleicht kenne ich mich auch nicht so gut mit Sexualität aus, aber ich habe es durchaus immer als Zustimmung empfunden, wenn eine Frau südwärts feucht wird. Ist gar nicht so? Dann hätte ich hier was Neues gelernt.

Die "Nein heißt nein"-Debatte geht für mich eigentlich am Thema vorbei. Es reicht nicht, wenn eine Frau nicht nein sagt, sie muß auch ja sagen. Das muß nicht wörtlich sein, es kann auch eine Geste der Zustimmung, ein Blick sein, also, ich würde das sogar noch verschärfen: Eine Frau muß ja sagen. Das Problem ist nur: Welcher Richter soll denn hinterher noch ins Schlafzimmer gucken? Eigentlich steht da immer Aussage gegen Aussage, da kann ein Richter nichts tun. Aber was man tun kann: Sich nicht mit offenkundigen Prolls ins Bett begeben. Und damit meine ich auch Proletten.


----------



## Urbs11 (31. Oktober 2016)

... das die Zustände immer schlimmer werden, die Menschen immer primitiver und mehr verrohen liegt aber eben auch an einer Gesellschaft in der von Oben immer mehr regulativer Druck ausgeübt wird. Den menschen die Eigenverantwortung regelrecht aberzogen wird, bzw. den Menschen der Eindruck vermittelt wird, daß diese nicht nötig sei bzw. man nicht wirklich eine Strafe fürchten müsse.
Zb. das Eltern Heutzutage versuchen Kumpel mit ihren Kindern zu sein und Kindern nicht wirklich Mitgefühl beigebracht wird, was man eben auch nur dadurch lernen kann, daß man auch mal Härte erlebt.
Die Kinder aber die Erwachsenen werden immer mehr in so eine Art Gummizelle eingepackt, wo es weder klare Verantwortlichkeiten, noch Konsequenzen gibt. ... dadurch kann man aber die natürliche "Primitivität" die in uns steckt nicht verschwinden lassen, im gegenteil man nimmt den Menschen den Lernprozess damit zivilisiert umzugehen und erreicht im Endeffekt das Gegenteil.
Man nimmt den Menschen zb. auch die souveränität auch mal über den Dingen stehen zu können, zb. mal den Ball flachzuhalten und jetzt eben nicht von wegen sexueller Belästigung anzufangen, wenn sich irgendein Idiot virtuell selbst bloßstellt.
Das man hier nun versucht, daß mit realem Erleben auf eine Stufe zu stellen, zeigt wie tief wir schon gesunken sind und wie wir Dingen viel zu viel Bedeutung beimessen, die keine Bedeutung haben sollten. Auch wie wenig Stressresistent wir sind.
Nun zu glauben die Technik würde uns schützen, ist naiv und leichtsinnig. Die Welt verändert sich... und wir sind nicht vorbereitet!


----------



## Shotay3 (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich weiß nicht... aber irgendwie sagt mir deine Gesellschaftsanalyse extrem zu. Ich glaube die Geschichte wiederholt sich mal 
wieder. Der Mensch wird sich selbst immer wieder fremd und wir begreifen die Verantwortung wieder nicht, die ein jeder eigentlich 
tragen sollte (können). Aber die meisten, womöglich auch ich, können es nicht. 

Allein schon der Verfall unserer Sprache, die Werte Vorstellungen (die auch hier) geschaffen werden, der wieder aufsteigende Rassismus
und Befürwortung der rechts populistischen Politik....

Naja man könnte das ganze jetzt mächtig weiterspannen und eben eine Analyse starten. Aber dafür ist es womöglich das falsche Forum. 
Aber thumps up! zu dem Post!


----------



## xaan (31. Oktober 2016)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Mag sein. Es gibt vieles auf dieser Welt. Aber daß ein Mann gegen seinen Willen eine Erektion bekommt, das mag vorkommen, ist aber nicht die Regel.



Nach dieser Aussage bin ich mir nicht so wirklich sicher, ob du selbst ein Mann bist. Nicht dass das im Internet so einfach angenommen werden kann, aber dein Avatar lässt es erahnen.

Lass dir gesagt sein: So mancher Mann hätte gern diese Kontrolle, die du "uns" da unterstellst. Es ließen sich sicherlich einige peinliche Momente vermeiden. Der Spruch _"Hast du ne Taschenlampe in der Hose oder freust du dich nur, mich zu sehen"_ kommt nicht von ungefähr.

Mal wieder ein böser Link.



> Nächtliche Erektionen: Ein gesunder Mann kann in der Nacht zwischen einer und fünf Erektionen haben.
> [...]
> Die Morgenerektion ("Morgenlatte"): Sie ist lediglich die letzte der nächtlichen Erektionen,
> [...]
> ...


----------



## Honigpumpe (31. Oktober 2016)

xaan schrieb:


> Nach dieser Aussage bin ich mir nicht so wirklich sicher, ob du selbst ein Mann bist. Nicht dass das im Internet so einfach angenommen werden kann, aber dein Avatar lässt es erahnen.



Danke für die Vermutung. Aber ich bin ein Mann. Danke. Mal voll ins Blaue geschossen und voll daneben.


----------



## Orzhov (31. Oktober 2016)

Irgendwie hat diese Diskussion echt seltsame Züge angenommen.


----------



## Freakless08 (1. November 2016)

Neben den sexuellen Belästigungen finde ich es auch schlimm dass man in machen Spielen auf Menschen ballert ohne Reue.
Da ist es klar das durch die ganzen Killerspiele wie Battlefield und co. die in Zukunft dank VR Brille noch realistischer werden diese ganzen Amokläufer und Psychopathen "gezüchtet" werden die dann irgendwann auch im Reallife durchdrehen und wild durch die Gegend Ballern.
Man sollte Egoshooter in VR Sicht stark eingrenzen oder gleich verbieten. Genauso andere Gewaltzeigende Spiele die erst dank VR virtuell "fühlbar" werden.


----------



## xaan (1. November 2016)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Neben den sexuellen Belästigungen finde ich es auch schlimm dass man in machen Spielen auf Menschen ballert ohne Reue.
> Da ist es klar das durch die ganzen Killerspiele wie Battlefield und co. die in Zukunft dank VR Brille noch realistischer werden diese ganzen Amokläufer und Psychopathen "gezüchtet" werden die dann irgendwann auch im Reallife durchdrehen und wild durch die Gegend Ballern.
> Man sollte Egoshooter in VR Sicht stark eingrenzen oder gleich verbieten. Genauso andere Gewaltzeigende Spiele die erst dank VR virtuell "fühlbar" werden.



Das offensichtliche Gegenargument ist: Pixel und Polygone sind keine realen Menschen. Es kommt durch Fiktion keine echte Person zu schaden. Warum also sollte die Meinungs- und Kunstrfreiheit hier eingeschränkt werden? Auch Schund und Dreck (oder das was man dafür hält) darf existieren, wenn es niemandem schadet.


----------



## Worrel (1. November 2016)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Neben den sexuellen Belästigungen finde ich es auch schlimm dass man in machen Spielen auf Menschen ballert ohne Reue.


Spiele sind schon immer auch Abbildungen von Kampfhandlungen. Und so könnte man auch bei Spielen wie Mensch-ärgere-dich-nicht kritisieren, wieso eine Figur X, die auf ein Feld zieht, auf dem schon eine andere Figur Y steht, die Figur Y einfach rausschmeißt (/tötet?).

Wenn man da mal drüber nachdenkt, wird damit aggressives Verhalten (im übertragenen Sinne: eine Invasionspolitik) belohnt. Man könnte auf dem für alle Spieler linearen Weg ja genauso gut alternative Regel aufstellen: 
Man benennt vor dem Wurf die ziehende Figur. Wer auf ein Feld zieht, das schon besetzt ist, muß mit seiner Figur wieder zurück zum Startfeld. (Defensiv)
oder: 
Wenn zwei Spieler auf dem selben Feld landen, dürfen beide Spieler noch einmal würfeln. (Diplomatie)



> Da ist es klar das durch die ganzen Killerspiele wie Battlefield und co. die in Zukunft dank VR Brille noch realistischer werden diese ganzen Amokläufer und Psychopathen "gezüchtet" werden die dann irgendwann auch im Reallife durchdrehen und wild durch die Gegend Ballern.


Nein, das ist ganz und gar nicht klar.

Schließlich macht man in einem nicht-VR Shooter ja genau dasselbe. Und haben diese Shooter bisher massenhaft Amokläufer herangezüchtet?

Amokläufe & Co gab es ja auch schon deutlich vor der Verbreitung von Computerspielen:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Gewaltexzessen_an_Schulen
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ernst_August_Wagner 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amoklauf_in_Essen-Kray
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amokfahrt_von_Karlsruhe 



> Man sollte Egoshooter in VR Sicht stark eingrenzen oder gleich verbieten.


Nebenkostenabrechnungen verbieten! https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amoklauf_von_Dossenheim



> Genauso andere Gewaltzeigende Spiele die erst dank VR virtuell "fühlbar" werden.


"fühlbar"? VR ist doch lediglich das "Reinzoomen" in den Spiele Level - eine zusätzliche "fühlbare" Ebene" existiert nicht.

Sicherlich werden auch für die VR Gefahren existieren - aber daß diese ausgerechnet im Gewaltgrad der entsprechenden Medien liegen sollen, den wir inzwischen in herkömmlichen Shootern, Actionfilmen, Büchern ... schon zur Genüge kennen, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## crazyjo (1. November 2016)

Die Leute wissen schon dass man die Brille auch abnehmen kann, oder?


----------



## Coolr8r (2. November 2016)

Interessant, das schafft Marktlücken für Firmen, die möglicherweise nie daran Gedacht hätten in virtuelle Welten einzusteigen. Man denke zum Beispiel mal an die Hersteller von Pfeffersprays. Oder an Michael Kors und Luis Vuitton.  Virtuelle Handtaschen mit Innentaschen für Pfeffersprays, wären ja denkbar.

_Ich möchte noch nachtragen, dass ich nicht die Thematik der Belästigung in die Lächerlichkeit ziehen möchte, aber mein Vorredner crazyjo hat es recht gut zu Worte gebracht.
Und vor allem, wie kann es sein, dass ausgerechnet DIE eine Person, die schon 2 mal vergewaltigt wurde unter ich weiß nicht, wie vielen VR-Zockern direkt einen Spinner findet?_


----------



## thermokles (2. November 2016)

Oh mein gott das wird ja immer kindischer mit den Frauen neee langsam reichts wenns denen nicht passt sollen sie mit Puppen spielen und sich nicht wie schlampen ankleiden.


----------



## Worrel (2. November 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> Oh mein gott das wird ja immer kindischer mit den Frauen neee langsam reichts wenns denen nicht passt sollen sie mit Puppen spielen und sich nicht wie schlampen ankleiden.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaan (3. November 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> Oh mein gott das wird ja immer kindischer mit den Frauen neee langsam reichts wenns denen nicht passt sollen sie mit Puppen spielen und sich nicht wie schlampen ankleiden.




https://youtu.be/Y5HDcZiLwWU?t=1m58s


----------



## belakor602 (3. November 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> Oh mein gott das wird ja immer kindischer mit den Frauen neee langsam reichts wenns denen nicht passt sollen sie mit Puppen spielen und sich nicht wie schlampen ankleiden.



Recht hast! Am besten wir sperren sie gleich ein, in den Keller mit ihnen der Fritzl hat schon gwusst was er macht, so schauts aus!


----------



## Frullo (3. November 2016)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Man sollte Egoshooter in VR Sicht stark eingrenzen oder gleich verbieten.



Was ist mit Paintball?


----------



## Fireball8 (3. November 2016)

thermokles schrieb:


> Oh mein gott das wird ja immer kindischer mit den Frauen neee langsam reichts wenns denen nicht passt sollen sie mit Puppen spielen und sich nicht wie schlampen ankleiden.



Wie gerne würde ich Deinen Post als (ziemlich schlechten) Sarkasmus verstehen. In Anbetracht dessen, was Du bisher schon für anderen Schmarrn von Dir gegeben hast...aua, tut sowas nicht weh?


----------

